# Israele, a fine anno anche la quarta dose. Virologo di stato choc:"Ci vaccineremo di continuo"



## Andris (5 Settembre 2021)

Israele continua a fare da avanguardia in quel che accadrà altrove, infatti mentre qui in Italia ancora non si è del tutto convinti di una terza dose da quelle parti *oltre 2 milioni di cittadini hanno ricevuto già una terza puntura e si prevede a cavallo del 2021 e inizio 2022 di arrivare alla quarta.

La differenza è che questa terza dose è esattamente uguale alle prime due, mentre dalla quarta ci dovrà essere una modifica sulle varianti esistenti o future.

Il motivo è sempre il solito, cioè con le varianti cala l'efficacia della protezione con il passare dei mesi dall'inoculazione e quindi occorre riparare con una modifica.*

L'epidemiologo di stato Zarka, tra coloro che indirizza da sempre le scelte governative sul covid, era stato chiaro a The Times of Israel:

“Se impariamo le lezioni date dalla quarta ondata, dobbiamo considerare la possibilità di *successive ondate con le nuove varianti*, *come quella nuova dal Sud America 
E pensando a questo e alla diminuzione dei vaccini e degli anticorpi, sembra che ogni pochi mesi avremo bisogno di un’altra dose*

Bisogna imparare dalla lezione che ci ha dato la variante Delta; *in primavera dopo la prima vaccinazione pensavamo di avere sconfitto il virus ed essere tornati alla normalità invece è arrivata questa nuova mutazione.*
Adesso dobbiamo considerare l’arrivo di altre varianti, come quella nuova che proviene dal Sud America.
*Pensando a questo, e alla diminuzione dell’efficacia dei vaccini già dopo pochi mesi dalla somministrazione, avremo bisogno in continuazione di richiami.
Potrebbe essere una volta all’anno o cinque o sei mesi"*


Riconferma la sua posizione alla radio Kan:

*"Il SARS-CoV-2 è qui con noi e continuerà ad esserci, dobbiamo prepararci alla somministrazione di una quarta dose. 
Questa sarà la nostra vita d’ora in poi, a ondate"

Il Green Pass in Israele vale 6 mesi dalla seconda o terza dose, proprio per l'evidenza dei dati*, non 12 mesi come qui appena prolungato dalla politica.


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2021)

@admin

virus e antivirus all'infinito, come nell'informatica, ricordi ?

sembrava una battuta, ora lo dicono quelli più avanti nella lotta alla pandemia..


----------



## enigmistic02 (5 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Israele continua a fare da avanguardia in quel che accadrà altrove, infatti mentre qui in Italia ancora non si è del tutto convinti di una terza dose da quelle parti *oltre 2 milioni di cittadini hanno ricevuto già una terza puntura e si prevede a cavallo del 2021 e inizio 2022 di arrivare alla quarta.
> 
> La differenza è che questa terza dose è esattamente uguale alle prime due, mentre dalla quarta ci dovrà essere una modifica sulle varianti esistenti o future.
> 
> ...


Musica per i fanatici del pensiero unico.. uuh che goduria!


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Israele continua a fare da avanguardia in quel che accadrà altrove, infatti mentre qui in Italia ancora non si è del tutto convinti di una terza dose da quelle parti *oltre 2 milioni di cittadini hanno ricevuto già una terza puntura e si prevede a cavallo del 2021 e inizio 2022 di arrivare alla quarta.
> 
> La differenza è che questa terza dose è esattamente uguale alle prime due, mentre dalla quarta ci dovrà essere una modifica sulle varianti esistenti o future.
> 
> ...


Una vaccinazione all'anno non mi sembra sto dramma.
Gli studi provano abbondantemente che la protezione dura ben più di 6 mesi, senza contare i linfociti T per la memoria immunitaria che potrebbero durare a vita.

Comunque sia, inutile star qui a lamentarsi: se si vuole tornare a vivere sereni, tocca farsi sta benedetta iniezione annuale.
Tanto meglio se la "aggiornano" per corprire di volta in volta le varianti (prodigi della tecnologia ad RNA).
I nostri nonni/bisnonni hanno fatto la guerra senza fiatare, noi si piange per una punturina... siamo meglio di così!


----------



## zamp2010 (5 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Una vaccinazione all'anno non mi sembra sto dramma.
> Gli studi provano abbondantemente che la protezione dura ben più di 6 mesi, senza contare i linfociti T per la memoria immunitaria che potrebbero durare a vita.
> 
> Comunque sia, inutile star qui a lamentarsi: se si vuole tornare a vivere sereni, tocca farsi sta benedetta iniezione annuale.
> ...


ma e annuale? non e che poi lo faremo ogni 4 mesi?


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Una vaccinazione all'anno non mi sembra sto dramma.*
> Gli studi provano abbondantemente che la protezione dura ben più di 6 mesi, senza contare i linfociti T per la memoria immunitaria che potrebbero durare a vita.
> 
> Comunque sia, inutile star qui a lamentarsi: se si vuole tornare a vivere sereni, tocca farsi sta benedetta iniezione annuale.
> ...


dipende dai punti di vista...comunque hai scelto l'opzione meno grave eh, perchè parla di farla di pochi mesi pure, del resto sei l'ottimista forzato


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2021)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> ma e annuale? non e che poi lo faremo ogni 4 mesi?


non si sa ufficialmente, intanto loro la stanno facendo da agosto e a fine anno di nuovo massimo inizio 2022.
mi pare che non faccia 12 mesi il margine...


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> dipende dai punti di vista...comunque hai scelto l'opzione meno grave eh, perchè parla di farla di pochi mesi pure, del resto sei l'ottimista forzato


Ottimista scientifico, si dice scientifico  

Comunque si parla solo di immunità sterilizzante che decade (ovvero quella che permette il contagio ma NON l'aggravarsi della malattia), perchè dopo anche 9 mesi i vaccini restano efficaci intorno al 95-99% nella prevenzione di ospedalizzazione, TI e decessi.
Una dose aggiuntiva "aggiornata" per le varianti, più che portare la sicurezza contro la malattia grave su di 1-2 punti percentuali (tipo dal 96 al 98-99) servirebbe per abbattere i contagi e la diffusione del virus, cavallo di battaglia di molti novax, loro si, forzati ("nooo il vaccino non serve perchè non previene il contagio") 

Se ragionare in base a scienza e dati vuol dire far parte "del sistema", consideratemi il primo pasdaran, la guardia presidenziale proprio


----------



## Kayl (6 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Una vaccinazione all'anno non mi sembra sto dramma.
> Gli studi provano abbondantemente che la protezione dura ben più di 6 mesi, senza contare i linfociti T per la memoria immunitaria che potrebbero durare a vita.
> 
> Comunque sia, inutile star qui a lamentarsi: se si vuole tornare a vivere sereni, tocca farsi sta benedetta iniezione annuale.
> ...


tu ti rendi conto che si continuerà sempre così e non si tornerà mai alla normalità? Vivere sereni cosa, non è che si vaccinano tutti contemporaneamente, si andrà avanti a mascherine, tamponi, vaccini, ricoveri, ecc.. in eterno con questa prospettiva. E a te sembra non drammatico? Complimenti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Settembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> tu ti rendi conto che si continuerà sempre così e non si tornerà mai alla normalità? Vivere sereni cosa, non è che si vaccinano tutti contemporaneamente, si andrà avanti a mascherine, tamponi, vaccini, ricoveri, ecc.. in eterno con questa prospettiva. E a te sembra non drammatico? Complimenti.


Una volta che la vaccinazione sarà obbligatoria e si farà sta benedetta punturina annuale TUTTI, esclusi solo chi non può per ragioni mediche serie (quindi direi circa un buon 90-05% della popolazione fatti salvi i piccolissimi e i pochissimi esenti per ragioni mediche), il virus circolerà meno (con l'aggiornamento per le varianti aumenteremo di nuovo l'immunità al contagio come era per la variante "wild" e la alpha) e soprattutto cancelleremo praticamente gli effetti sul sistema sanitario.
Ad oggi, più dell'80% dei ricoverati in reparto e TI sono non vaccinati.
Visto che si parla quasi solo di ultra sessantenni, vuoi sapere a quanto ammontano gli ultra sessantenni non vaccinati in italia?

8.9%. 
Quindi l'8.9% della popolazione ultrasessantenne è responsabile per più di 3/4 dell'occupazione degli ospedali.
Se tutti gli ultracinquantenni si vaccinassero, oggi avremmo circa il 90% dell'occupazione sanitaria in meno.
Ti rendi conto?


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se ragionare in base a scienza e dati vuol dire far parte "del sistema", consideratemi il primo pasdaran, la guardia presidenziale proprio


la scienza deve prima spiegare come sia successo tutto ciò, ne hanno dette di cazzate (il mercato di Wuhan, il pipistretto nella grotta, il pangolino etc).
se io torno a casa e trovo allagato non mi preoccupo solo di raccogliere l'acqua, ma soprattutto di individuare la perdita per non ripetere il problema.
qui non è stato individuato nulla ufficialmente dalla scienza.
e questo significa che possa ripetersi nuovamente, invece ci si preoccupa solo dell'evoluzione di questo covid e non di prevenzione di altri.
qualora sia una questione da laboratorio, colposa o volontaria, beh sono tutti aperti nel mondo quelli che lo fanno


----------



## jumpy65 (6 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Una volta che la vaccinazione sarà obbligatoria e si farà sta benedetta punturina annuale TUTTI, esclusi solo chi non può per ragioni mediche serie (quindi direi circa un buon 90-05% della popolazione fatti salvi i piccolissimi e i pochissimi esenti per ragioni mediche), il virus circolerà meno (con l'aggiornamento per le varianti aumenteremo di nuovo l'immunità al contagio come era per la variante "wild" e la alpha) e soprattutto cancelleremo praticamente gli effetti sul sistema sanitario.
> Ad oggi, più dell'80% dei ricoverati in reparto e TI sono non vaccinati.
> Visto che si parla quasi solo di ultra sessantenni, vuoi sapere a quanto ammontano gli ultra sessantenni non vaccinati in italia?
> 
> ...


Sono convinto dell'utilità delle vaccinazioni ma andrei un po cauto con questa rincorsa alla terza quarta n-esima dose. Non sappiamo ancora come reagisce l'organismo in caso di nuovo contagio e gia pensiamo a una nuova vaccinazione di massa. Finora dai dati che emergono la mortalità sembra molto più bassa rispetto alle prime ondate. Ma adesso arriverà l'autunno e avremo qualche indicazione in più. Sinceramente non è che una prospettiva di vaccinazione periodica per tutti mi lasci molto sereno...


----------



## numero 3 (6 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Una volta che la vaccinazione sarà obbligatoria e si farà sta benedetta punturina annuale TUTTI, esclusi solo chi non può per ragioni mediche serie (quindi direi circa un buon 90-05% della popolazione fatti salvi i piccolissimi e i pochissimi esenti per ragioni mediche), il virus circolerà meno (con l'aggiornamento per le varianti aumenteremo di nuovo l'immunità al contagio come era per la variante "wild" e la alpha) e soprattutto cancelleremo praticamente gli effetti sul sistema sanitario.
> Ad oggi, più dell'80% dei ricoverati in reparto e TI sono non vaccinati.
> Visto che si parla quasi solo di ultra sessantenni, vuoi sapere a quanto ammontano gli ultra sessantenni non vaccinati in italia?
> 
> ...


Perché non è obbligatoria?
Ovviamente non conosco le percentuali ma io azzardo che l'8.9% è da sempre la percentuale degli ospedalizzati ( con o senza covid)
Se ho capito il tuo discorso intendo dire che la percentuale è quella


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> dipende dai punti di vista...comunque hai scelto l'opzione meno grave eh, perchè parla di farla di pochi mesi pure, del resto sei l'ottimista forzato



In UK gli over 70 sono vaccinati da oltre 6 mesi e nonostante la diffusa circolazione della Delta e le precauzioni basse gli ospedali restano abbastanza liberi, riempiti piú che altro dai non vaccinati.
Direi che la protezione, anche a distanza di diversi mesi é ottima.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Settembre 2021)

Beh come l'influenzale, non ci vedo niente di shockante se il principio è lo stesso


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2021)

Hai voglia a spiegare il paradosso di Simpson alla gente che ti parla di numeri.


----------



## Sam (6 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non si sa ufficialmente, intanto loro la stanno facendo da agosto e a fine anno di nuovo massimo inizio 2022.
> mi pare che non faccia 12 mesi il margine...


Probabile che lo integrino nelle definizioni di Microsoft Defender.
Quindi i nuovi richiami saranno direttamente somministrati via Windows Update.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Una vaccinazione all'anno non mi sembra sto dramma.
> Gli studi provano abbondantemente che la protezione dura ben più di 6 mesi, senza contare i linfociti T per la memoria immunitaria che potrebbero durare a vita.
> 
> Comunque sia, inutile star qui a lamentarsi: se si vuole tornare a vivere sereni, tocca farsi sta benedetta iniezione annuale.
> ...


Infatti, lo si fa già con l' influenza.

Oddio, avrei evitato volentieri eh sta roba, ma se non c'è alternativa inutile lamentarsi.

A meno che frignare sia una soluzione ai problemi, meglio lasciare perdere.

A me preme più sapere, quanto e se è pericoloso il vaccino.

Non l'ho ancora minimamente capito, per ora l' unica cosa certa è che sia N mila volte meglio che prendersi il covid, ma vorrei qualcosa di più preciso.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> la scienza deve prima spiegare come sia successo tutto ciò, ne hanno dette di cazzate (il mercato di Wuhan, il pipistretto nella grotta, il pangolino etc).
> se io torno a casa e trovo allagato non mi preoccupo solo di raccogliere l'acqua, ma soprattutto di individuare la perdita per non ripetere il problema.
> qui non è stato individuato nulla ufficialmente dalla scienza.
> e questo significa che possa ripetersi nuovamente, invece ci si preoccupa solo dell'evoluzione di questo covid e non di prevenzione di altri.
> qualora sia una questione da laboratorio, colposa o volontaria, beh sono tutti aperti nel mondo quelli che lo fanno


Hai assolutamente ragione, ma qualsiasi sia la causa il problema va affrontato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me preme più sapere, quanto e se è pericoloso il vaccino.
> 
> Non l'ho ancora minimamente capito, per ora l' unica cosa certa è che sia N mila volte meglio che prendersi il covid, ma vorrei qualcosa di più preciso.


L'unica cosa certa ? Di certo qui non c'è niente


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa certa ? Di certo qui non c'è niente


Sei un utente che rispetto, sei simpatico e scaltro.
Ma cambia argomento, non è il tuo.

Con i numeri reali, è davvero una baggianata capire se c'è correlazione tra vaccinazioni e morti, davvero una baggianata.

Se ti pare difficile da credere, vuol dire che non è un argomento in cui sei ferrato.
E lo dico davvero con totale rispetto.

O ce li tengono nascosti o hanno ancora dati parziali, ma quando i dati saranno completi e precisi poi è uno scherzo.

Si saprà benissimo quanti sono i morti extra dovuti presumibilmente al vaccino ( può darsi pure venga fuori che sia vicino allo 0% il numero di morti extra, non ci sarebbe da stupirsi, anzi me lo auguro proprio)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sei un utente che rispetto, sei simpatico e scaltro.
> Ma cambia argomento, non è il tuo.
> 
> *Con i numeri reali, è davvero una baggianata capire se c'è correlazione tra vaccinazioni e morti, davvero una baggianata.*
> ...



I numeri sull'efficacia del vaccino vanno sempre valutati da metà settembre in poi,non durante il periodo estivo.
Anche l'anno scorso ci fu un crollo dei morti-contagi nello stesso periodo,tanto che anche il ministro Speranza tentò di ripubblicare il suo libro "Come l'Italia ha sconfitto il covid"....salvo poi ritirarlo dal mercato una volta ripresi i contagi 

E quest'anno uguale,diminuzione dei morti-contagi nel periodo estivo.
La differenza ? Quest'anno i mass media/virologi hanno dato il merito esclusivamente al vaccino.
E l'anno scorso che il vaccino ancora non esisteva ?

Vedremo quando inizieranno nuovamente le scuole in presenza,con assembramenti nelle classi pollaio,nei bus,nelle stazioni,nei bar,ecc.ecc.
Quelli saranno i dati reali,non quelli attuali.

P.S Della correlazione vaccino-morti poco importa,chi vorrà rischiare con 3-4 aperitivi annuali di pfizer,moderna,ecc,ecc,liberissimo di farlo


----------



## sunburn (6 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti, lo si fa già con l' influenza.
> 
> Oddio, avrei evitato volentieri eh sta roba, ma se non c'è alternativa inutile lamentarsi.
> 
> ...


Ma la questione è un'altra. L'Umanità è sopravvissuta e si è evoluta perché ogni volta che è comparso un nuovo agente patogeno una parte ci lasciava le penne, un'altra parte sopravviveva conservando la memoria immunologica per combattere il suddetto agente patogeno.
Il progresso medico-scientifico oggi ci consente di "barare" nel grande gioco della sopravvivenza preservando le persone più fragili, ma di base le regole del gioco restano le stesse. Traducendo: un certo numero di decessi deve essere comunque messo in conto.
Per quanto riguarda SARS-CoV-2, noi abbiamo visto che dal punto di vista percentuale la stragrande maggioranza della popolazione è in grado di cavarsela da sola. Il problema nasce dal numero in valore assoluto dei casi gravi e dei decessi, dovuto sostanzialmente al fatto che si tratti di un virus nuovo per tutti. Una volta che hai fatto "conoscere" il virsus alla stragrande maggioranza della popolazione col primo ciclo di vaccinazione, o si mantiene una memoria immunologica in grado di riconoscere anche mutazioni o buonanotte. 
Come avevo ipotizzato già prima che si avesse un vaccino, inserire il vaccino anti-COVID tra le vaccinazione consigliate ai soggetti a rischio è uno scenario possibile, accettabile e sensato(per poter continuare a "barare"), prevedere campagne di vaccinazioni annuali per tutti a tempo indeterminato non avrebbe senso.
Peraltro, i dati fin qui raccolti in UK, mostrano che il vaccino ideato contro la prima variante dominante ha un'efficacia superiore al 90% nel prevenire le ospedalizzazioni da variante alfa e delta. Trovassero prima il modo di vaccinare un numero sufficiente di persone a rischio, poi vediamo cosa succede e pensiamo al da farsi.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I numeri vanno sempre valutati da metà settembre in poi,non durante il periodo estivo.
> Anche l'anno scorso ci fu un crollo dei morti-contagi nello stesso periodo,tanto che anche il ministro Speranza tentò di ripubblicare il suo libro "Come l'Italia ha sconfitto il covid"....salvo poi ritirarlo dal mercato una volta ripresi i contagi
> 
> E quest'anno uguale,diminuzione dei morti-contagi nel periodo estivo.
> ...


Al di la di dati reali o meno, anche io ho un po' lo stesso dilemma.
L'anno scorso i contagi passarono dai 1500 di media di agosto settembre a oltre 35 mila di inizio novembre.

Vedremo se quest'anno le cose andranno diversamente.

Il vaccino dovrebbe incidere abbassando e molto la % di ricoveri ospedalieri e in generale l'insorgere di sintomi gravi, dunque cambiando decisamente lo scenario.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I numeri sull'efficacia del vaccino vanno sempre valutati da metà settembre in poi,non durante il periodo estivo.
> Anche l'anno scorso ci fu un crollo dei morti-contagi nello stesso periodo,tanto che anche il ministro Speranza tentò di ripubblicare il suo libro "Come l'Italia ha sconfitto il covid"....salvo poi ritirarlo dal mercato una volta ripresi i contagi
> 
> E quest'anno uguale,diminuzione dei morti-contagi nel periodo estivo.
> ...





sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma la questione è un'altra. L'Umanità è sopravvissuta e si è evoluta perché ogni volta che è comparso un nuovo agente patogeno una parte ci lasciava le penne, un'altra parte sopravviveva conservando la memoria immunologica per combattere il suddetto agente patogeno.
> Il progresso medico-scientifico oggi ci consente di "barare" nel grande gioco della sopravvivenza preservando le persone più fragili, ma di base le regole del gioco restano le stesse. Traducendo: un certo numero di decessi deve essere comunque messo in conto.
> Per quanto riguarda SARS-CoV-2, noi abbiamo visto che dal punto di vista percentuale la stragrande maggioranza della popolazione è in grado di cavarsela da sola. Il problema nasce dal numero in valore assoluto dei casi gravi e dei decessi, dovuto sostanzialmente al fatto che si tratti di un virus nuovo per tutti. Una volta che hai fatto "conoscere" il virsus alla stragrande maggioranza della popolazione col primo ciclo di vaccinazione, o si mantiene una memoria immunologica in grado di riconoscere anche mutazioni o buonanotte.
> Come avevo ipotizzato già prima che si avesse un vaccino, inserire il vaccino anti-COVID tra le vaccinazione consigliate ai soggetti a rischio è uno scenario possibile, accettabile e sensato(per poter continuare a "barare"), prevedere campagne di vaccinazioni annuali per tutti a tempo indeterminato non avrebbe senso.
> Peraltro, i dati fin qui raccolti in UK, mostrano che il vaccino ideato contro la prima variante dominante ha un'efficacia superiore al 90% nel prevenire le ospedalizzazioni da variante alfa e delta. Trovassero prima il modo di vaccinare un numero sufficiente di persone a rischio, poi vediamo cosa succede e pensiamo al da farsi.


Mi riferivo solo ai morti da vaccino.

Se prima ogni 10.000 ragazzi tra i 20-30 anni ne morivano 10 di infarto, e oggi ogni 10.000 ragazzi *vaccinati *tra i 20-30 anni ne muoiono 10 di infarto, significa chi il vaccino con certezza non causa infarti.

E cosi per ogni patologia che oggi viene imputata alla somministrazione del vaccino

Se verrà fuori che il vaccino è davvero molto sicuro, pazienza se dovremo farcelo ogni 12/18 mesi.
Non è una cosa che possiamo evitare.

Non so se mi sono spiegato.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa certa ? Di certo qui non c'è niente


Ma poi Dio Santo, manco stessimo parlando dell’ebola. Ormai la cosa è fuori controllo…praticamente siamo fortunati se il genere umano sopravvive al covid..the walking dead praticamente asd


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se verrà fuori che il vaccino è davvero molto sicuro, pazienza se dovremo farcelo ogni 12/*18 mesi*.


tu sei più ottimista di Trumpusconi, tanto da confidare in una tempistica neanche sul tavolo delle opzioni


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti, lo si fa già con l' influenza.


il vaccino dell'influenza è meglio non citarlo, sia perchè lo fanno in pochi sia perchè molti dei vaccinati la prendono ugualmente
è il più inutile tra i vaccini al mondo probabilmente
non è una bella ispirazione...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Settembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma poi Dio Santo, manco stessimo parlando dell’ebola. Ormai la cosa è fuori controllo…praticamente siamo fortunati se il genere umano sopravvive al covid..the walking dead praticamente asd


Ormai il terrorismo mediatico (24h su 24),ha dato i suoi frutti.
Ma la cosa che fa più ridere l'ho scritta qualche messaggio fa.

Come si spiega che l'estate 2020 è stata caratterizzata da un crollo vertiginoso di contagi/morti ?
Il tutto *SENZA* un vaccino.

Mentre questa estate,estate 2021,crollano lo stesso i contagi/morti ma il *merito è tutto* *del vaccino* ?
Con virologi,giornalisti,politici ad esultare per l'efficacia del siero?
La cosa buffa è che anche le persone normali comunque favorevoli al vaccino e alle 3-4-5-6 dosi annuali,hanno bevuto questa tesi.


----------



## Masanijey (6 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ormai il terrorismo mediatico (24h su 24),ha dato i suoi frutti.
> Ma la cosa che fa più ridere l'ho scritta qualche messaggio fa.
> 
> Come si spiega che l'estate 2020 è stata caratterizzata da un crollo vertiginoso di contagi/morti ?
> ...


Vero. Ma come puoi non considerare che l'anno scorso eravamo rinchiusi in casa?


----------



## sunburn (6 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi riferivo solo ai morti da vaccino.
> 
> Se prima ogni 10.000 ragazzi tra i 20-30 anni ne morivano 10 di infarto, e oggi ogni 10.000 ragazzi *vaccinati *tra i 20-30 anni ne muoiono 10 di infarto, significa chi il vaccino con certezza non causa infarti.
> 
> ...


Al momento i dati raccolti indicano un altissimo livello di sicurezza. Ma non è questo il punto. Qualunque terapia medica deve avere un'utilità ed essere necessaria. Anche fare un'angioplastica al giorno d'oggi è un intervento sicuro, in molti casi persino di routine, ma non è che ci mettiamo a fare angioplastiche a tutti perché tanto è un intervento sicuro.
Il primo giro di vaccinazioni di massa è utile e necessario per i motivi già detti, una campagna vaccinale generalizzata e annuale non avrebbe senso: se un soggetto con un sistema immunitario efficiente, dopo un anno(o quel che è) è totalmente scoperto, vuol dire che il vaccino non è in grado di stimolare una risposta immunitaria soddisfacente.
In ogni caso, considerato che il vaccino calibrato sulla prima variante sembra avere un'altissima efficacia anche sulle due varianti attualmente prevalenti, o ci sono dati che noi comuni mortali ancora non conosciamo o si stanno muovendo a casaccio. Perché non ha senso pensare a terze e quarte dosi se non hai ancora raggiunto una percentuale di persone con ciclo completo adeguata a contenere l'epidemia.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il vaccino dell'influenza è meglio non citarlo, sia perchè lo fanno in pochi sia perchè molti dei vaccinati la prendono ugualmente
> è il più inutile tra i vaccini al mondo probabilmente
> non è una bella ispirazione...


Amico, cambia argomento!

Queste sono castronerie belle e buone, roba da social.
Eppure sei intelligente!


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma la questione è un'altra. L'Umanità è sopravvissuta e si è evoluta perché ogni volta che è comparso un nuovo agente patogeno una parte ci lasciava le penne, un'altra parte sopravviveva conservando la memoria immunologica per combattere il suddetto agente patogeno.
> Il progresso medico-scientifico oggi ci consente di "barare" nel grande gioco della sopravvivenza preservando le persone più fragili, ma di base le regole del gioco restano le stesse. Traducendo: un certo numero di decessi deve essere comunque messo in conto.
> Per quanto riguarda SARS-CoV-2, noi abbiamo visto che dal punto di vista percentuale la stragrande maggioranza della popolazione è in grado di cavarsela da sola. Il problema nasce dal numero in valore assoluto dei casi gravi e dei decessi, dovuto sostanzialmente al fatto che si tratti di un virus nuovo per tutti. Una volta che hai fatto "conoscere" il virsus alla stragrande maggioranza della popolazione col primo ciclo di vaccinazione, o si mantiene una memoria immunologica in grado di riconoscere anche mutazioni o buonanotte.
> Come avevo ipotizzato già prima che si avesse un vaccino, inserire il vaccino anti-COVID tra le vaccinazione consigliate ai soggetti a rischio è uno scenario possibile, accettabile e sensato(per poter continuare a "barare"), prevedere campagne di vaccinazioni annuali per tutti a tempo indeterminato non avrebbe senso.
> Peraltro, i dati fin qui raccolti in UK, mostrano che il vaccino ideato contro la prima variante dominante ha un'efficacia superiore al 90% nel prevenire le ospedalizzazioni da variante alfa e delta. Trovassero prima il modo di vaccinare un numero sufficiente di persone a rischio, poi vediamo cosa succede e pensiamo al da farsi.


ohhhh, finalmente una bella risposta sensata e completa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Una vaccinazione all'anno non mi sembra sto dramma.
> Gli studi provano abbondantemente che la protezione dura ben più di 6 mesi, senza contare i linfociti T per la memoria immunitaria che potrebbero durare a vita.
> 
> Comunque sia, inutile star qui a lamentarsi: se si vuole tornare a vivere sereni, tocca farsi sta benedetta iniezione annuale.
> ...


Questo sarebbe il tuo concetto di vita e di libertà? Sono allibito


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Amico, cambia argomento!
> 
> Queste sono castronerie belle e buone, roba da social.
> Eppure sei intelligente!


quali castronerie ?
perchè non è vero che si può prendere l'influenza ugualmente e che lo fanno pochi ?
conosco decine di persone che si vaccinano e stanno a letto per l'influenza ugualmente
influenza è uno dei motivi per più giorni persi di lavoro in Italia, basta chiedere ai paghisti dei commercialisti
serve giusto ai vecchi e ai malati che se soffi capace che crepano...figuriamoci con l'influenza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Una volta che la vaccinazione sarà obbligatoria e si farà sta benedetta punturina annuale TUTTI, esclusi solo chi non può per ragioni mediche serie (quindi direi circa un buon 90-05% della popolazione fatti salvi i piccolissimi e i pochissimi esenti per ragioni mediche), il virus circolerà meno (con l'aggiornamento per le varianti aumenteremo di nuovo l'immunità al contagio come era per la variante "wild" e la alpha) e soprattutto cancelleremo praticamente gli effetti sul sistema sanitario.
> Ad oggi, più dell'80% dei ricoverati in reparto e TI sono non vaccinati.
> Visto che si parla quasi solo di ultra sessantenni, vuoi sapere a quanto ammontano gli ultra sessantenni non vaccinati in italia?
> 
> ...


Ripeto, il tuo concetto di normalità e libertà é identico a quello delle vacche nei recinti. Mi domando come facciate anche solo a partorirli certi discorsi.... Punturina annuale a tutti obbligatoria.... Manco nei peggiori incubo


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, il tuo concetto di normalità e libertà é identico a quello delle vacche nei recinti. Mi domando come facciate anche solo a partorirli certi discorsi.... Punturina annuale a tutti obbligatoria.... Manco nei peggiori incubo


Domanda semplicissima con risposta semplicissima : 

Vaccino annuale e ritorno alla normalità - Si o no.


----------



## evideon (6 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ormai il terrorismo mediatico (24h su 24),ha dato i suoi frutti.
> Ma la cosa che fa più ridere l'ho scritta qualche messaggio fa.
> 
> Come si spiega che l'estate 2020 è stata caratterizzata da un crollo vertiginoso di contagi/morti ?
> ...


E pensa che per questo martellante terrorismo h24 e continua disinformazione paghiamo pure il canone rai....


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Domanda semplicissima con risposta semplicissima :
> 
> Vaccino annuale e ritorno alla normalità - Si o no.


domanda semplicissima:

come è nato e si è sviluppato il contagio di questo covid ?

dopo 18 mesi mi aspetto una risposta mai arrivata più che un vaccino obbligatorio...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2021)

Ufficiale, dunque, la robotizzazione dell'essere umano. Come al robot si mettono dei chip, o altri componenti hardware all'interno, per avere più funzioni, noi dovremo iniettarci i sieri per entrare in ogni luogo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> domanda semplicissima:
> 
> come è nato e si è sviluppato il contagio di questo covid ?
> 
> dopo 18 mesi mi aspetto una risposta mai arrivata più che un vaccino obbligatorio...


no non hai risposto alla domanda. 
Si o no. 
Onestamente oggi come sia nato e sviluppato poco importa, c'è un problema e va risolto oppure ogni 6 mesi torniamo in lockdown.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Domanda semplicissima con risposta semplicissima :
> 
> Vaccino annuale e ritorno alla normalità - Si o no.


Ma non vi preoccupate nemmeno degli effetti che potrà avere questo vaccino (fatto in tempi record) su di noi ogni anno? Mah, io non lo so. E comunque no, non è ritorno alla normalità, stiamo vivendo un film di fantascienza del 2002 Equilibrium, solo che qui il "Prozium" al quale si è obbligati a sottoporsi si chiama Pfizer, Astrazeneca, Moderna ecc. Ah e pure il tema "cancel culture" si affronta in quel film.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma non vi preoccupate nemmeno degli effetti che potrà avere questo vaccino (fatto in tempi record) su di noi ogni anno? Mah, io non lo so. E comunque no, non è ritorno alla normalità, stiamo vivendo un film di fantascienza del 2002 Equilibrium, solo che qui il "Prozium" al quale si è obbligati a sottoporsi si chiama Pfizer, Astrazeneca, Moderna ecc. Ah e pure il tema "cancel culture" si affronta in quel film.


Cosa hai tirato fuori, bel film equilibrium


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> quali castronerie ?
> perchè non è vero che si può prendere l'influenza ugualmente e che lo fanno pochi ?
> conosco decine di persone che si vaccinano e stanno a letto per l'influenza ugualmente
> influenza è uno dei motivi per più giorni persi di lavoro in Italia, basta chiedere ai paghisti dei commercialisti
> serve giusto ai vecchi e ai malati che se soffi capace che crepano...figuriamoci con l'influenza.


Hai dimostrato di parlare di un argomento in cui non sei ferrato quando hai detto "è il più inutile tra i vaccini al mondo probabilmente"

Assolutamente falsissimo, è utilissimo e quando te la fa prendere comunque l' influenza, è molto più leggera.

Scusa se sembro str...zo, ma quando il mio interlocutore non sa manco i fatti dimostrati mi sento idiota io a perdere tempo.

Mi stai simpatico e mi piace come scrivi, ma almeno le evidenze per Dio.


----------



## evideon (6 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ufficiale, dunque, la robotizzazione dell'essere umano. Come al robot si mettono dei chip, o altri componenti hardware all'interno, per avere più funzioni, noi dovremo iniettarci i sieri per entrare in ogni luogo.


Si, si chiama transumanesimo. Ci lavorano ormai da diversi anni e presto ne raccoglieranno i frutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma non vi preoccupate nemmeno degli effetti che potrà avere questo vaccino (fatto in tempi record) su di noi ogni anno? Mah, io non lo so. E comunque no, non è ritorno alla normalità, stiamo vivendo un film di fantascienza del 2002 Equilibrium, solo che qui il "Prozium" al quale si è obbligati a sottoporsi si chiama Pfizer, Astrazeneca, Moderna ecc. Ah e pure il tema "cancel culture" si affronta in quel film.


Lascia perdere tutte le altre balle da boomer di Whatsapp .. quindi no, rinunci al vaccino e alla "normalità"


----------



## vota DC (6 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In UK gli over 70 sono vaccinati da oltre 6 mesi e nonostante la diffusa circolazione della Delta e le precauzioni basse gli ospedali restano abbastanza liberi, riempiti piú che altro dai non vaccinati.
> Direi che la protezione, anche a distanza di diversi mesi é ottima.


Gli ospedalizzati sono dieci volte lo scorso settembre e più di metà dello scorso novembre, tranne in Galles e Scozia che sono poco meno di un terzo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Domanda semplicissima con risposta semplicissima :
> 
> Vaccino annuale e ritorno alla normalità - Si o no.



Come puoi tornare alla normalità se l'attuale vaccino non immunizza ?
Se le persone vaccinate possono contrarre il virus e a loro volta essere contagiose verso il prossimo ?

P.S che poi sono stati proprio i soloni dei virologi (e giornalisti) ad usare questa parola.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, il tuo concetto di normalità e libertà é identico a quello delle vacche nei recinti. Mi domando come facciate anche solo a partorirli certi discorsi.... Punturina annuale a tutti obbligatoria.... Manco nei peggiori incubo


Milioni di persone si fanno il vaccino antinfluenzale ogni anno da anni.
I vaccini obbligatori esistono da decenni in Italia. 

Cioè l'incubo è dover fare un vaccino annualmente? L'incubo è non poter avere una normalità, non il vaccino. Ogni anno si vaccina la gente sull'influenza, il problema è che ormai c'è chi ha ceduto alle tonnellate di idiozie legate ai vaccini.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere tutte le altre balle da boomer di Whatsapp .. quindi no, rinunci al vaccino e alla "normalità"


1) Boomer di Whatsapp è un controsenso.
2) Quindi la normalità odierna è tipo un film di fantascienza? Buono a sapersi.


----------



## Goro (6 Settembre 2021)

Sta diventando peggio la cura della malattia, però l'importante è credere ciecamente nei disinteressati politici, nei dottori e nella scienza


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Milioni di persone si fanno il vaccino antinfluenzale ogni anno da anni.
> I vaccini obbligatori esistono da decenni in Italia.
> 
> Cioè l'incubo è dover fare un vaccino annualmente? L'incubo è non poter avere una normalità, non il vaccino. Ogni anno si vaccina la gente sull'influenza, il problema è che ormai c'è chi ha ceduto alle tonnellate di idiozie legate ai vaccini.


Uno può iniettarsi dentro quanta roba vuole, ma non si può costringere chiunque a farlo. Il "motivo" è che possono crearsi nuove varianti, allora da ciò si trae un'altra verità è che il covid sarà un argomento che ci terremo ancora per anni, con tanto di mascherine al chiuso. Dunque no, non si può parlare di normalità se si avrà il pensiero fisso su quest'argomento.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> 1) Boomer di Whatsapp è un controsenso.
> 2) Quindi la normalità odierna è tipo un film di fantascienza? Buono a sapersi.


C'è il vaccino antinfluenzale ogni anno da non so quanti anni, quale fantascienza?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Uno può iniettarsi dentro quanta roba vuole, ma non si può costringere chiunque a farlo. Il "motivo" è che possono crearsi nuove varianti, allora da ciò si trae un'altra verità è che il covid sarà un argomento che ci terremo ancora per anni, con tanto di mascherine al chiuso. Dunque no, non si può parlare di normalità se si avrà il pensiero fisso su quest'argomento.


Basta informarsi seriamente. Il vaccino è periodico perché i vaccini per i virus simil-influenzali non forniscono una protezione definitiva. Proprio per questo quello anti-influenzale si fa ogni anno. Non è che ci si vaccina periodicamente perché si vogliono evitare le varianti.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> C'è il vaccino antinfluenzale ogni anno da non so quanti anni, quale fantascienza?


Il vaccino antinfluenzale se lo fa chi vuole, io non me lo sono mai fatto, mentre mia nonna se lo fa, ma non è che prima dell'esplosione del covid ti facevano entrare solo se avevi fatto l'antinfluenzale. Fraintendete la possibilità di farsi volontariamente 3a e 4a dose, all'obbligatorietà. Ed io critico quest'ultimo punto.


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2021)

Ma di che malattia ultramortale state parlando in questo topic? Mi raccomando continuiamo a parlare di vaccinazioni di massa e obblighi vari per chi ha meno di 30 anni. Siete grassi e 50enni me sa ...


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2021)

Gente che per giustificare le scelte del proprio partito al governo ed i loro idoli politici, é diventata medico


----------



## hakaishin (6 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ormai il terrorismo mediatico (24h su 24),ha dato i suoi frutti.
> Ma la cosa che fa più ridere l'ho scritta qualche messaggio fa.
> 
> Come si spiega che l'estate 2020 è stata caratterizzata da un crollo vertiginoso di contagi/morti ?
> ...


Ovvio, il tuo dubbio è legittimo ed è anche un mio dubbio…
La cosa che mi rattrista/impaurisce è che c’è veramente gente convinta che se prendi il covid ***** e che quindi se non stiamo attenti la razza umana si estingue.
Ma perché?


----------



## hakaishin (6 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ufficiale, dunque, la robotizzazione dell'essere umano. Come al robot si mettono dei chip, o altri componenti hardware all'interno, per avere più funzioni, noi dovremo iniettarci i sieri per entrare in ogni luogo.


La situazione è ormai grottesca e fa rabbrividire la gente che ormai si concede completamente a questo pensiero unico deformato.
È il mondo di orwell eh, bello e buono.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il vaccino antinfluenzale se lo fa chi vuole, io non me lo sono mai fatto, mentre mia nonna se lo fa, ma non è che prima dell'esplosione del covid ti facevano entrare solo se avevi fatto l'antinfluenzale. Fraintendete la possibilità di farsi volontariamente 3a e 4a dose, all'obbligatorietà. Ed io critico quest'ultimo punto.


Ma può anche darsi che tra un 8-9 mesi, quando tutto sarà più chiaro sotto tanti aspetti, inizino davvero a rompere le scatole sul vaccinare le persone over 50 e basta.
Se un giovane vorrà farlo o no, deciderà lui e nessuno romperà le scatole.

Ma intanto è cosi.
Chiunque, mi spiace dirlo, non qui in particolare ovviamente, pretenda risposte immediate e chiare su un argomento nuovo, è degno giusto di andare a discutere al bar la mattina davanti al bianchino delle 9, non oltre.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Settembre 2021)

La cosa più agghiacciante è leggere di gente che ti rimprovera (e fa pure lo strafottente) per aver scritto come andava a finire già due anni fa. Sembrano loro quelli che sapevano tutto fin dall'inizio, che il vagginoh diventerà una specie di tassa/integratore vitaminico. Ricordo che eravamo partiti da un "banale influenza" con abbracci e spritz. Guarda te che roba.

Cioè, passi da ******* due volte. Anzi, n volte, una per ogni variante/dose.


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Sta diventando peggio la cura della malattia, però l'importante è credere ciecamente nei disinteressati politici, nei dottori e nella scienza


Esatto, ciecamente. Draghi ed il governo hanno a cuore la nostra salute, ed ogni loro scelta, ogni scelta dell'OMS, é ponderata solo ed unicamente per tutelare la nostra salute, _senza alcun altro interesse._
La cosa più divertente é che chiamano complottista chi non la pensa così


----------



## evideon (6 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no non hai risposto alla domanda.
> Si o no.
> Onestamente oggi come sia nato e sviluppato poco importa, c'è un problema e va risolto oppure ogni 6 mesi torniamo in lockdown.


Il covid è uno strumento politico. È solo marginalmente un problema sanitario. Se non si capisce che allo stato non frega nulla della nostra salute e che tutto questo è funzionale ad altro non se ne esce e più.
Impariamo a guardare le cose in un'ottica a più ampio respiro.
So che fin dai tempi della scuola ci hanno insegnato a ragionare a compartimenti ma bisogna avere la forza e la coscienza necessari per superare tutti i limiti che il sistema ci ha da sempre imposto.
Si certo, certo, lo so, sono complottista...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Il covid è uno strumento politico. È solo marginalmente un problema sanitario. Se non so capisce che allo stato non frega nulla della nostra salute e che tutto questo è funzionale ad altro non se ne esce e più.
> Impariamo a guardare le cose in un'ottica a più ampio respiro.
> So che fin dai tempi della scuola ci hanno insegnato a ragionare a compartimenti ma bisogna avere la forza e la coscienza necessari per superare tutti i limiti che il sistema ci ha da sempre imposto.
> Si certo lo so, sono complottista.








Alzo le mani e lascio la discussione.


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La cosa più agghiacciante è leggere di gente che ti rimprovera (e fa pure lo strafottente) per aver scritto come andava a finire già due anni fa. Sembrano loro quelli che sapevano tutto fin dall'inizio, che il vagginoh diventerà una specie di tassa/integratore vitaminico. Ricordo che eravamo partiti da un "banale influenza" con abbracci e spritz. Guarda te che roba.
> 
> Cioè, passi da ******* due volte. Anzi, n volte, una per ogni variante/dose.


Ma perché fanno politica. Anche e soprattutto sul covid. É gente che se Zingaretti dicesse che il vaccino ti ammazza, domani partirebbero manifestazioni no-vax in tutta Italia.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Milioni di persone si fanno il vaccino antinfluenzale ogni anno da anni.
> I vaccini obbligatori esistono da decenni in Italia.
> 
> Cioè l'incubo è dover fare un vaccino annualmente? L'incubo è non poter avere una normalità, non il vaccino. Ogni anno si vaccina la gente sull'influenza, il problema è che ormai c'è chi ha ceduto alle tonnellate di idiozie legate ai vaccini.


Una dose (o più ) all’anno è una cosa ridicola.
Come diceva qualcuno sopra, vorrebbe dire che non da la giusta risposta di difesa e sinceramente un vaccino sperimentale, per una malattia che non è l’ebola e che state facendo passare per minaccia al genere umano, io non vorrei farlo. Posso pensarlo? O sono no vax, nazista, sci-fi, boomer o altro?


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Alzo le mani e lascio la discussione.


Quando non si sa rispondere -> complottista.


----------



## Goro (6 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Il covid è uno strumento politico. È solo marginalmente un problema sanitario. Se non so capisce che allo stato non frega nulla della nostra salute e che tutto questo è funzionale ad altro non se ne esce e più.
> Impariamo a guardare le cose in un'ottica a più ampio respiro.
> So che fin dai tempi della scuola ci hanno insegnato a ragionare a compartimenti ma bisogna avere la forza e la coscienza necessari per superare tutti i limiti che il sistema ci ha da sempre imposto.
> Si certo, certo, lo so, sono complottista...


Continueremo ad oltranza con le invisibili 40/50 morti al giorno, arriveremo alla prossima inaspettata variante fino a che non modificheremo il nostro stile di vita permanentemente, tanto sono solo punture, mascherine e qr code, cosa vuoi che sia...


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Una dose (o più ) all’anno è una cosa ridicola.
> Come diceva qualcuno sopra, vorrebbe dire che non da la giusta risposta di difesa e sinceramente un vaccino sperimentale, per una malattia che non è l’ebola e che state facendo passare per minaccia al genere umano, io non vorrei farlo. Posso pensarlo? O sono no vax, nazista, sci-fi, boomer o altro?


Il vaccino Pfizer non è più sperimentale. Una vaccinazione l'anno esiste già da anni per l'influenza. Non vuoi farlo? Non fartelo ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il vaccino antinfluenzale se lo fa chi vuole, io non me lo sono mai fatto, mentre mia nonna se lo fa, ma non è che prima dell'esplosione del covid ti facevano entrare solo se avevi fatto l'antinfluenzale. Fraintendete la possibilità di farsi volontariamente 3a e 4a dose, all'obbligatorietà. Ed io critico quest'ultimo punto.


Beh questo perché l'influenza comune non faceva collassare il sistema sanitario. Semplice. 
Esistono già altri vaccini obbligatori, perché questo dovrebbe essere un problema?
Ah premetto, no il Pfizer non è più sperimentale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La cosa più agghiacciante è leggere di gente che ti rimprovera (e fa pure lo strafottente) per aver scritto come andava a finire già due anni fa. Sembrano loro quelli che sapevano tutto fin dall'inizio, che il vagginoh diventerà una specie di tassa/integratore vitaminico. Ricordo che eravamo partiti da un "banale influenza" con abbracci e spritz. Guarda te che roba.
> 
> Cioè, passi da ******* due volte. Anzi, n volte, una per ogni variante/dose.



Concordo, è la cosa più urtante. Tra l'altro sono le stesse dinamiche che un po' si vedono pure in ambito Milan. Dalle idiozie sparate sui cinesi alla vicenda donnarumma. Nel mezzo un sacco di roba. Ci sono alcuni che hanno percentuale di fail da 90% e passa eppure continuano a scrivere dall'alto della loro sapienza. Bisognerebbe proporre delle targhette speciali, con la percentuale di fail che parte dal 100% fino arrivare al livello veggente per chi le prende tutte


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Quando non si sa rispondere -> complottista.


No, quando ci si arrende perché è solo tempo perso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2021)

Concludo la discussione e non vado oltre anche perché ormai è palese che ognuno resta sulle proprie posizioni.

Mi preme sottolineare però questo:

- Il lockdown no
- Le restrizioni no
- Le misure igieniche e di prevenzione no
- Il vaccino no

Sostanzialmente non si dovrebbe fare nulla, lasciare collassare il sistema sanitario e chi deve morire muore, questo è il ragionamento che va per la maggiore in questo forum. 

In pratica non ve ne frega niente finché non vi tocca.


----------



## evideon (6 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh questo perché l'influenza comune non faceva collassare il sistema sanitario. Semplice.
> Esistono già altri vaccini obbligatori, perché questo dovrebbe essere un problema?
> Ah premetto, no il Pfizer non è più sperimentale.


Che non sia più sperimentalo lo ha deciso l'FDA americana che è come l'EMA europea.
Sono agenzie private nelle tasche del cartello farmaceutico di Bill Gates.
Era scontato che lo approvasse. Non mi sarei aspettato altro neanche nelle tempistiche.
Si lo so, sono complottista...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Alzo le mani e lascio la discussione.


Bravo Lollo.
Al "Covid è un problema politico e non sanitario" direi che si può solo alzare le mani.
E' come dire che E' assurdo parlare delle date del calendario perchè la terra è piatta e il giorno in realtà è una simulazione.

Come si fa a controbattere?

Come te: alziamo le mani.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Concludo la discussione e non vado oltre anche perché ormai è palese che ognuno resta sulle proprie posizioni.
> 
> Mi preme sottolineare però questo:
> 
> ...



No, una cosa andava fatta.... Chiudere i voli diretti dalla Cina.... quello si che risolveva tutto e anche affondare i barconi degli immigrati che quelli si che ci portavano il Vairus.

Sta diventando politica anche il numero di fogli dei rotoli di carta igienica,


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Concludo la discussione e non vado oltre anche perché ormai è palese che ognuno resta sulle proprie posizioni.
> 
> Mi preme sottolineare però questo:
> 
> ...


Obbligo vaccino over50. Per il resto lockdown, restrizioni e mascherine hanno già svolto egregiamente il loro compito, non ce n'è più bisogno. Se poi il vaccino é inefficace allora é un altro discorso. E continuo a ribadire il fatto che vaccinare under30-35 senza patologie é ridicolo e segno evidente che l'interesse non é solo medico.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Che non sia più sperimentalo lo ha deciso l'FDA americana che è come l'EMA europea.
> Sono agenzie private nelle tasche del cartello farmaceutico di Bill Gates.
> Era scontato che lo approvasse. Non mi sarei aspettato altro neanche nelle tempistoche.
> Si lo so, sono complottista...


Sono agenzie governative, non private.


----------



## Goro (6 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bravo Lollo.
> Al "Covid è un problema politico e non sanitario" direi che si può solo alzare le mani.
> E' come dire che E' assurdo parlare delle date del calendario perchè la terra è piatta e il giorno in realtà è una simulazione.
> 
> ...


Beati voi che avete la verità in tasca, direi


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bravo Lollo.
> Al "Covid è un problema politico e non sanitario" direi che si può solo alzare le mani.
> E' come dire che E' assurdo parlare delle date del calendario perchè la terra è piatta e il giorno in realtà è una simulazione.
> 
> ...


Non fraintendere: il covid é stato un problema sanitario ed in parte lo é ancora. Poi però é stata colta la palla al balzo, un po' come ha fatto in piccolo Gazidis con i biglietti...l'occasione fa l' uomo ladro


----------



## varvez (6 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Una volta che la vaccinazione sarà obbligatoria e si farà sta benedetta punturina annuale TUTTI, esclusi solo chi non può per ragioni mediche serie (quindi direi circa un buon 90-05% della popolazione fatti salvi i piccolissimi e i pochissimi esenti per ragioni mediche), il virus circolerà meno (con l'aggiornamento per le varianti aumenteremo di nuovo l'immunità al contagio come era per la variante "wild" e la alpha) e soprattutto cancelleremo praticamente gli effetti sul sistema sanitario.
> Ad oggi, più dell'80% dei ricoverati in reparto e TI sono non vaccinati.
> Visto che si parla quasi solo di ultra sessantenni, vuoi sapere a quanto ammontano gli ultra sessantenni non vaccinati in italia?
> 
> ...


Questo signore è un troll. Non ci sono alternative, non può pensare davvero alla "punturina annuale" ed essere convinto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Obbligo vaccino over50. Per il resto lockdown, restrizioni e mascherine hanno già svolto egregiamente il loro compito, non ce n'è più bisogno. Se poi il vaccino é inefficace allora é un altro discorso. E continuo a ribadire il fatto che vaccinare under30-35 senza patologie é ridicolo e segno evidente che l'interesse non é solo medico.


Su questo sono d'accordo con te, per me l'obbligo dovrebbe riguardare la fascia di età che ha avuto più problemi col covid.


----------



## evideon (6 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Concludo la discussione e non vado oltre anche perché ormai è palese che ognuno resta sulle proprie posizioni.
> 
> Mi preme sottolineare però questo:
> 
> ...


Amico mio, il sistema sanitario è stato distrutto ancor prima dell'avvento del covid con politiche scellerate volte a creare le premesse per tutto quello che è stato. 
Avevamo il sistema sanitario forse migliore al mondo. 
Lo hanno distrutto!!


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (6 Settembre 2021)

Rispetto le opinioni di tutti ma, secondo me, ad oggi stiamo parlando davvero di niente. La popolazione over12 vaccinata all'80% ha superato l'estate senza grossi drammi, è vero, ma anche l'anno passato, senza vaccino, i numeri eranno addirittura inferiori a quelli attuali. Rispetto all'inizio di settembre 2020, abbamo addirittura 400 ricoveri in TI in più! Questi sono numeri.
Se i vaccini funzionano o meno, lo sapremo solo da ottobre in poi. Ad oggi ci andrei molto cauto col celebrare il siero magico, semplicemente perché è troppo presto.
Poi oh, magari in autunno/inverno le TI restano vuote e possiamo davvero tirare fuori lo champagne dal frigo. Ma, dall'altro lato, qualora le TI si riempiranno nessuno potrà credere che sia davvero colpa solo dei novax. Sapete che i vaccinati non vengono messi nei reparti covid, vero?


----------



## carlocarlo (6 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma non vi preoccupate nemmeno degli effetti che potrà avere questo vaccino (fatto in tempi record) su di noi ogni anno? Mah, io non lo so. E comunque no, non è ritorno alla normalità, stiamo vivendo un film di fantascienza del 2002 Equilibrium, solo che qui il "Prozium" al quale si è obbligati a sottoporsi si chiama Pfizer, Astrazeneca, Moderna ecc. Ah e pure il tema "cancel culture" si affronta in quel film.


si che mi preoccupa, ma a ME preoccupa piu il covid.

p.s. si lo so che io che ho 36 anni ho poche probabilita di morire di covid, ma ne ho a breve termine molto meno di morire per il vaccino.
a lungo termine non conosco ne gli effetti del vaccino ne gli effetti del covid. e tra i due IO preferisco andare sul vaccino.


----------



## evideon (6 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bravo Lollo.
> Al "Covid è un problema politico e non sanitario" direi che si può solo alzare le mani.
> E' come dire che E' assurdo parlare delle date del calendario perchè la terra è piatta e il giorno in realtà è una simulazione.
> 
> ...


Ragazzi, ma come fate a non vedere che questo virus è stato trasformato in uno strumento politico??
Ma è così evidente. Ormai anche i più recalcitranti stanno cominciando a porsi qualche domanda e ad avere almeno il beneficio del dubbio.
Voi invece NO, sempre rigidi e fedeli al senso unico, al pensiero condiviso.
Ma davvero fino a questo punto si pò arrivare?
Che vi devo dire, è stato un piacere.
Alzo le mani pure io perchè tanto quando si parlano lingue diverse è difficile capirsi, anche gesticolando disperatamente.
Non aggiungerò altro alla discussione tanto non si costruisce nulla.
Amici come sempre.


----------



## evideon (6 Settembre 2021)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> si che mi preoccupa, ma a ME preoccupa piu il covid.
> 
> p.s. si lo so che io che ho 36 anni ho poche probabilita di morire di covid, ma ne ho a breve termine molto meno di morire per il vaccino.
> a lungo termine non conosco ne gli effetti del vaccino ne gli effetti del covid. e tra i due IO preferisco andare sul vaccino.


Per carità, massimo rispetto per la libertà di scelta di tutti. 
Se hai di queste paure allora fai benissimo a sottoporti al siero.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Rispetto le opinioni di tutti ma, secondo me, ad oggi stiamo parlando davvero di niente. *La popolazione over12 vaccinata all'80%* ha superato l'estate senza grossi drammi, è vero, ma anche l'anno passato, senza vaccino, i numeri eranno addirittura inferiori a quelli attuali. Rispetto all'inizio di settembre 2020, abbamo addirittura 400 ricoveri in TI in più! Questi sono numeri.
> Se i vaccini funzionano o meno, lo sapremo solo da ottobre in poi. Ad oggi ci andrei molto cauto col celebrare il siero magico, semplicemente perché è troppo presto.
> Poi oh, magari in autunno/inverno le TI restano vuote e possiamo davvero tirare fuori lo champagne dal frigo. Ma, dall'altro lato, qualora le TI si riempiranno nessuno potrà credere che sia davvero colpa solo dei novax. Sapete che i vaccinati non vengono messi nei reparti covid, vero?


L'asino di ricciardi ora vuole arrivare al 90% o si rischia (quindi presto lo dirà anche il pappagallo di Speranza)
Prima al 70% ed eravamo salvi.
Poi 80% per la variante delta ed eravamo in una botte di ferro.

Ora magicamente saliamo a 90 e domani al 99.
Poi si domandano sul perchè vengano continuamente insultati e derisi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La cosa più agghiacciante è leggere di gente che ti rimprovera (e fa pure lo strafottente) per aver scritto come andava a finire già due anni fa. Sembrano loro quelli che sapevano tutto fin dall'inizio, che il vagginoh diventerà una specie di tassa/integratore vitaminico. Ricordo che eravamo partiti da un "banale influenza" con abbracci e spritz. Guarda te che roba.
> 
> Cioè, passi da ******* due volte. Anzi, n volte, una per ogni variante/dose.


Il coronafake e aspirina quando zingaretti abbracciava i cinesi con annesse di giravolte di 540° è indimenticabile


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi, ma come fate a non vedere che questo virus è stato trasformato in uno strumento politico??*
> Ma è così evidente. Ormai anche i più recalcitranti stanno cominciando a porsi qualche domanda ed a avere almeno il beneficio del dubbio.
> Voi invece NO, sempre rigidi e fedeli al senso unico, al pensiero condiviso.
> Ma davvero fino a questo punto si pò arrivare?
> ...



Paraocchi amico mio,puro e semplice paraocchi.
Sembra di assistere alle discussioni sul nostro Milan.

Ci sono quelli che chiudono gli occhi e si tappano anche il naso pur di non dire mezza parola contro la società. Anche quando la società è palesemente in torto loro sempre li,a spada tratta,pronti a difendere la società a suon di scuse su scuse  

E la stessa cosa sta succedendo con il vaccino-stato.
Qualsiasi cosa dica Draghi è pura verità,qualsiasi cosa dicano i virologi è pura verità.
Perchè farsi qualche domanda quando ci sono gli altri a pensare per te ?
E perchè farsi qualche domanda e passare per no vax,complottista,razzista,nazista?
Meglio stare in silenzio e pensare che lo facciano per il nostro bene.


----------



## evideon (6 Settembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non fraintendere: il covid é stato un problema sanitario ed in parte lo é ancora. Poi però é stata colta la palla al balzo, un po' come ha fatto in piccolo Gazidis con i biglietti...l'occasione fa l' uomo ladro


Hai detto bene, è stata colta la palla al balzo, però a quanto pare questo è difficile da capire ed accettare pwer molti.
Un porblema sanitario lo è stato molto, molto di più la spagnola, ma non ricordo al riguardo una strumentalizzazione fatta come per il covid. 
Evidentemente i tempi non erano ancora maturi...
Anche la SARS di cui attualmente non è disponibile un vaccino, ha avuto un impatto maggiore del covid, ma non ricordo tutto questo terrorismo e tutta questa apprensione per la salute pubblica con ondate di sieri genici prodotti in tempo record. 
Ma tantè..!


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Settembre 2021)

Io preferisco non parlare di cose che non conosco approfonditamente, credo che sia chiaro a tutti che il COVID esista. Io stesso sono risultato positivo senza conseguenze, per sfortuna ai miei cari non è andata cosi.

Io capisco la paura del vaccino, anche io prima di farmi le due dosi li chiedevo delle domande, è normale ed è giusto. Anzi io non voglio entrare nelle scelte personali di ogni individuo, mi piacerebbe che nei limiti della democrazia e nei limiti convivenza (fai quello che vuoi, ma non ledere agli altri) ognuno sia libero di farlo o non farlo.

Però ragazzi quale sarebbe l’alternativa al vaccino? Non fare niente?
Io la vedo cosi: é come se mi devo fare un operazione a basso rischio, il chirurgo mi deve comunque far presente che un rischio c’è e che potrei diventare monco o peggio morire. Però se non faccio l’operazione ho un rischio maggiore di lasciarci le penne. 

Non cerco di convincere nessuno, io ho la mia posizione sui vaccini, vorrei solo sapere cosa fare per tutelare quella parte di popolazione fragile (che non conosciamo a priori), e come tornare alla normalità al più presto.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (6 Settembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Il coronafake e aspirina quando zingaretti abbracciava i cinesi con annesse di giravolte di 540° è indimenticabile


Zingaretti spera che la gente si sia dimenticata del suo spritz anticovid, e purtroppo pare sia così. I primi negazionisti erano proprio quelli che adesso si stracciano le vesti (Bassetti, Burioni, Montalbano...), i primi che hanno fatto scelte puramente politiche sulla pelle della gente sono proprio loro. Li odio.
Ranieri Guerra ve lo ricordate? Ne avete più sentito parlare? La morale da questa gente che imbosca le prove e fa sermoni dal pulpito proprio non la vogliamo, e poi stanno a chiedersi perché la gente li odia e gli sputa addosso.


----------



## carlocarlo (6 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Per carità, massimo rispetto per la libertà di scelta di tutti.
> Se hai di queste paure allora fai benissimo a sottoporti al siero.


certo, come chi ha la paura inversa fa bene a non farlo.
l'importante è non far passare la propria scelta come la piu intelligente e l'altro come da scemi idioti


----------



## evideon (6 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Paraocchi amico mio,puro e semplice paraocchi.
> Sembra di assistere alle discussioni sul nostro Milan.
> 
> Ci sono quelli che chiudono gli occhi e si tappano anche il naso pur di non dire mezza parola contro la società. Anche quando la società è palesemente in torto loro sempre li,a spada tratta,pronti a difendere la società a suon di scuse su scuse
> ...


Carissimo hai ragione. 
E' così ma io ormai mi sono rassegnato. 
Dico la mia sperando di fare breccia in qualcuno, ma sempre nel pieno rispetto delle idee di tutti, ci mancherebbe. 

Tra l'altro qui dentro il mio approccio è anche fraterno perchè siamo tra persone che condividono un sentimento ed una passione comune per il nostro Milan, e questo per me è un valore a prescindere da tutto!


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai dimostrato di parlare di un argomento in cui non sei ferrato quando hai detto "è il più inutile tra i vaccini al mondo probabilmente"
> 
> Assolutamente falsissimo, è utilissimo e quando te la fa prendere comunque l' influenza, è molto più leggera.
> 
> ...


non le ignoro, le sminuisco volutamente per sbeffeggiare i vaccinisti.

del resto parlando di febbre, tosse, mal di gola, mal di stomaco, mal di testa.
niente di inquietante per il tuo sistema immunitario, se non stai inguaiato.

il problema è sempre a monte non a valle, cioè perchè stai messo male fisicamente.
io parto dall'origine, non dall'evitare le conseguenze dando per scontato che il problema ti riguardi.

io non ho mai fatto il vaccino per l'influenza e non ho mai saltato un giorno per malattia da almeno 15 anni.
invece di collezionare punture di siringhe e medicinali, bisogna avere uno stile di vita sano a 360 gradi: alimentazione, attività fisica, vivere lontani da inquinamento, non girare sempre con la macchina sotto il culo, non fare sforzi eccessivi, non subire stress evitabile, fare controlli per prevenzioni, nel caso femminile attenzione a gravidanze etc.
queste sono le cose importanti per evitare di stare male, almeno per chi non ha malattie genetiche ereditarie.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Settembre 2021)

Avete sentito cosa è accaduto a Messina ?
Il commissario per l'emergenza covid avrebbe inviato i nominativi (delle persone non vaccinate) ai vari sindaci.

Però continuiamo a fare ancora finta di niente,è tutto normale..


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2021)

Colpa mia che un altra volta sono entrato a leggere e commentare.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (6 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Avete sentito cosa è accaduto a Messina ?
> Il commissario per l'emergenza covid avrebbe inviato i nominativi (delle persone non vaccinate) ai vari sindaci.
> 
> Però continuiamo a fare ancora finta di niente,è tutto normale..


Tutto tranquillo, anzi strano che non siano già arrivate le segnalazioni dei vicini "zelanti" come piace a Mr. Stasi. Mi aspettavo invitasse la cittadinanza a segnalare i non vaccinati alle autorità...


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (6 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Colpa mia che un altra volta sono entrato a leggere e commentare.


E' bello discutere anche per questo. Qualunque cosa si dica sul forum, poi ognuno nel privato prendere le decisioni che ritiene migliori, senza drammi. O sarebbe più interessante un topic pieno di "W speranza", "terza dose? godo" etc.?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Israele continua a fare da avanguardia in quel che accadrà altrove, infatti mentre qui in Italia ancora non si è del tutto convinti di una terza dose da quelle parti *oltre 2 milioni di cittadini hanno ricevuto già una terza puntura e si prevede a cavallo del 2021 e inizio 2022 di arrivare alla quarta.
> 
> La differenza è che questa terza dose è esattamente uguale alle prime due, mentre dalla quarta ci dovrà essere una modifica sulle varianti esistenti o future.
> 
> ...


Virus e antivirus,come previsto qui già mesi fa


----------



## hakaishin (6 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il vaccino Pfizer non è più sperimentale. Una vaccinazione l'anno esiste già da anni per l'influenza. Non vuoi farlo? Non fartelo ci mancherebbe.


Sono vaccinato, ho però i miei dubbi.
A me del vaccino influenzale mi frega zero dato che non l’ho mai fatto e non mi serve farlo. Un vaccino l’anno per il covid mi sembra onestamente troppo. Quindi confermi che non posso avere dubbi no? Giù la testa cit. e pedalare..anzi vaccinare?


----------



## hakaishin (6 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh questo perché l'influenza comune non faceva collassare il sistema sanitario. Semplice.
> Esistono già altri vaccini obbligatori, perché questo dovrebbe essere un problema?
> Ah premetto, no il Pfizer non è più sperimentale.


Vaccini obbligatori ma una tantum.
Uno all’anno mi pare davvero davvero troppo.
La peste bubbonica fa un baffo al covid


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (6 Settembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono vaccinato, ho però i miei dubbi.
> A me del vaccino influenzale mi frega zero dato che non l’ho mai fatto e non mi serve farlo. Un vaccino l’anno per il covid mi sembra onestamente troppo. Quindi confermi che non posso avere dubbi no? Giù la testa cit. e pedalare..anzi vaccinare?


Ma infatti quale persona under60 si fa il vaccino per l'influenza ogni anno? I miei nonni quasi 90enni e basta, che io conosca. Non è che siamo tutt fragili a due passi dalla morte, eh.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2021)

Ancora questa cosa del "Pfizer approvato"? Paragone qui lo spiega bene il comunicato. È tipo De Luca in Campania che dice mascherine in estate, con i tg che gli danno corda e poi leggi l'ordinanza ed è uguale a quella del governo.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ancora questa cosa del "Pfizer approvato"? Paragone qui lo spiega bene il comunicato. È tipo De Luca in Campania che dice mascherine in estate, con i tg che gli danno corda e poi leggi l'ordinanza ed è uguale a quella del governo.


----------



## evideon (6 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non le ignoro, le sminuisco volutamente per sbeffeggiare i vaccinisti.
> 
> del resto parlando di febbre, tosse, mal di gola, mal di stomaco, mal di testa.
> niente di inquietante per il tuo sistema immunitario, se non stai inguaiato.
> ...


Parole bellissime che andrebbero scoplite sul granito!
Bellissimo post di cui condivido ogni singola parola.
Intelligenti e profonde riflessioni ad ampio respiro che coinvolgono tanti aspetti della natura umana e dello stile di vita dell'uomo moderno sempre più proiettato salle più svariate diverse patologie.

Molti credono di essere in salute ma non lo sono (Eriksen è il primo nome che mi viene in mente di getto).
Prevenzione e stile di vita sani, questi sono i caposaldi per una buona salute ed una longevità possibilmente senza patologie.
Aspirare di poter morire di vecchiaia sembra ormai diventato un miraggio, quasi una colpa...!
Il nostro sistema immunitario è il tesoro più prezioso di cui dispone l'organismo umano. Va tutelato, preservato e possibilmente anche rinforzato.

Se si sceglie di deprimerlo con gli immunosoppressori lo si deve fare nei casi veramente strettamente necessari.
Ippocrate purtroppo è sempre più dimenticato...!


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> E' bello discutere anche per questo. Qualunque cosa si dica sul forum, poi ognuno nel privato prendere le decisioni che ritiene migliori, senza drammi. O sarebbe più interessante un topic pieno di "W speranza", "terza dose? godo" etc.?


i conformisti si limitano a seguire le indicazioni dall'alto, pazienza se hanno stravolto la propria vita.
non possono che fare il nostro bene, ergo vanno seguiti fedelmente.
quante volte abbiamo letto qui "Che cosa entra in tasca a rovinare la vita della gente ?"
se uno ti ammazza non è necessario trovare il movente, partiamo dal fatto che ha ammazzato e già è sufficiente
come Fauci da Fazio: "Il nemico è il covid, non chi fa o consiglia le restrizioni"
la sindrome di Stoccolma 2.0
il mio nemico dovrebbe essere qualcosa di invisibile, di cui non si sa l'origine, non delle persone che mi inculano


----------



## Davidoff (6 Settembre 2021)

Se ci fosse qualcuno con un pò di cervello al timone avrebbero messo l'obbligo vaccinale solo per gli over 50, non inventato tremila misure restrittive che di fatto obbligano a vaccinarsi soprattutto i più giovani. Fatico a capire se sia totale incompetenza e imbecillità o semplice malafede.

Comunque per chi nomina la FDA, i dirigenti che esaminano i farmaci vengono da/vanno in futuro nelle case farmaceutiche con un lauto stipendio, quanto pensate sia difficile corromperli? In America si compra chiunque alla luce del sole, a partire dai politici.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bravo Lollo.
> Al "Covid è un problema politico e non sanitario" direi che si può solo alzare le mani.
> E' come dire che E' assurdo parlare delle date del calendario perchè la terra è piatta e il giorno in realtà è una simulazione.
> 
> ...



Non, non le alzate.

Mettetegli le rotelle, come ai banchi.

Di tutte le astruserie, dire che la pandemia non è un problema politico dimostra tutta la vostra disonestà intellettuale. Continuate a vivere nel vostro mondo, e volete imporre 'sta cosa nel mondo reale.

Bah. Ma come cavolo si fa a ragionare così, eppure non siete più dei poppanti.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (6 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> i conformisti si limitano a seguire le indicazioni dall'alto, pazienza se hanno stravolto la propria vita.
> non possono che fare il nostro bene, ergo vanno seguiti fedelmente.
> quante volte abbiamo letto qui "Che cosa entra in tasca a rovinare la vita della gente ?"
> come Fauci da Fazio: "Il nemico è il covid, non chi fa o consiglia le restrizioni"
> la sindrome di Stoccolma 2.0


Più che altro, non capisco l'atteggiamento. Uno poi può essere a favore o contro tutto, ma porsi qualche domanda non è forse necessario? In nome della pandemia abbia assistito e stiamo assistendo alla più grande limitazione dei diritti costituzionali da quando, appunto, la costituzione è stata scritta. Tutto benissimo così o qualche dubbio è lecito?


----------



## mandraghe (6 Settembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono vaccinato, ho però i miei dubbi.
> A me del vaccino influenzale mi frega zero dato che non l’ho mai fatto e non mi serve farlo. Un vaccino l’anno per il covid mi sembra onestamente troppo. Quindi confermi che non posso avere dubbi no? Giù la testa cit. e pedalare..anzi vaccinare?



Infatti se non fai il vaccino influenzale non puoi viaggiare o entrare in molti luoghi pubblici. E' proprio la stessa cosa. Ne ho sentiti e letti molti di individui, specie sui fogna-social, che fanno questo parallelo assurdo.

Ma capisco che essendo bombardati 24 ore su 24 da slogan (perché questo sono) che ti consigliano (inizialmente) ed ora ormai minacciano, di vaccinarti, è normale che le menti più fragili cedano e si accodino al pensiero comune. Robe già viste con Goebbels, col Minculpop e con la Pravda.

Oramai il popolo bue si è convinto che i vaccini siano l'unica cura possibile e l'unico modo per uscire dall'emergenza. In effetti l'impatto dell'aids è stato limitato grazie al vaccino e non alle terapie diciamo "normali" 

Che poi probabilmente tra poco usciranno le cure anti-covid e stanno per essere approvati i tamponi salivari che varranno anche per il green pass.

E' quindi probabile che i nazi-vaccinisti la loro punturina se la debbano ficcare su per il culo.


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che poi probabilmente tra poco usciranno le cure anti-covid e stanno per essere approvati i tamponi salivari che varranno anche per il green pass.


se le cifre impiegate sui vaccini sia da amministrazioni pubbliche-statali sia da soggetti-imprese privati fossero state messe per la cura ora sarebbe già emersa, nessun dubbio a riguardo
e non vale solo per il covid, molte malattie rare che non hanno questi investimenti e chiedono la beneficienza pure.
è solo un fatto di soldi...

c'è un bel documentario in rete sull'istituto Pasteur in Francia che non aveva ricevuto finanziamenti pubblici statali per proseguire il progetto sulla cura del covid e ha potuto continuare solo grazie ai soldi ricevuti da Arnault
solo dopo mesi si sono risvegliati da Parigi...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Israele continua a fare da avanguardia in quel che accadrà altrove, infatti mentre qui in Italia ancora non si è del tutto convinti di una terza dose da quelle parti *oltre 2 milioni di cittadini hanno ricevuto già una terza puntura e si prevede a cavallo del 2021 e inizio 2022 di arrivare alla quarta.
> 
> La differenza è che questa terza dose è esattamente uguale alle prime due, mentre dalla quarta ci dovrà essere una modifica sulle varianti esistenti o future.
> 
> ...



Brutta storia, davvero. Però la mente umana è strana. Conosco gente che va a battone, quelle da strada, e che non è vaccinata e che non vuole vaccinarsi. Gli strani casi della vita..


----------



## mandraghe (6 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non, non le alzate.
> 
> Mettetegli le rotelle, come ai banchi.
> 
> ...




 

La pandemia non è servita a fare speculazione 

Infatti è risaputo che in certi stati il virus è più o meno letale a seconda del governo che c'è in carica e miracolosamente il giorno dopo le elezioni a seconda del risultato questo sparisce o si attenua.

Oppure in alcuni stati il viruz è fiacco e debole e quindi si possono aprire tranquillamente gli eventi sportivi al 100% della capienza. Mentre invece in Italia il vairuz è corazzato e serve il grinpas. Ma per fortuna noi abbiamo Draghi e Speranza che ci vogliono così bene e si preoccupano così tanto per la nostra salute da doverci perfino fare la benevola concessione del gripas perché sennòcisaràdinuovoillocchedaun.

Grazie Mario, grazie Roberto, per la vostra infinita bontà. Capisco perché, dall'alto della vostra scienza e della vostra sagace visione, avete milioni di servi che se potessero vi leccherebbero il culo da mattina a sera.


----------



## evideon (6 Settembre 2021)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> certo, come chi ha la paura inversa fa bene a non farlo.
> l'importante è non far passare la propria scelta come la piu intelligente e l'altro come da scemi idioti


Certamente! 
Tra l'altro credo che ogniuno di noi in famiglia abbia persone che si son sottoposte al siero ed altre che non lo hanno fatto. 
Però si continua a rispettarsi e volersi bene ugualmente.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> E' bello discutere anche per questo. Qualunque cosa si dica sul forum, poi ognuno nel privato prendere le decisioni che ritiene migliori, senza drammi. O sarebbe più interessante un topic pieno di "W speranza", "terza dose? godo" etc.?


Hai ragione.

Ma qui nessuno, e quando dico nessuno, penso di avvicinarmi davvero alla realtà, è felice di fare la terza quarta quinta sesta dose.

Io non avrei fatto nemmeno la prima.

Ma penso che, senza voler fare l' avvocato di nessuno, siano semplicemente concreti i nostri amici del forum.

Problema > soluzione

Poi nel mentre si discute del contorno, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ancora questa cosa del "Pfizer approvato"? Paragone qui lo spiega bene il comunicato. È tipo De Luca in Campania che dice mascherine in estate, con i tg che gli danno corda e poi leggi l'ordinanza ed è uguale a quella del governo.


Se ciao core....


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (6 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Ma qui nessuno, e quando dico nessuno, penso di avvicinarmi davvero alla realtà, è felice di fare la terza quarta quinta sesta dose.
> 
> ...


Ma sì, siamo d'accordo. Non bisogna estremizzare il dialogo, alla fine il clima da tutti contro tutti o peggio, di scontro tra due fazioni, non giova a nessuno e comincio a sospettare sia una precisa volontà politica dall'alto quella di accendere lo scontro.
Ti seguo nel tuo discorso, semplicemente accetto che per qualcuno problema > soluzione come accetto che per qualcuno problema < soluzione. Stiamo vivendo in un periodo storico assurdo in cui stiamo assistendo a uno stravolgimento delle nostre vite, ci sta che qualcuno accetti il tutto serenamente e qualcuno no. Fino a qualche mese fa dovevamo dichiarare perché eravamo fuori casa, dove stavamo andando etc. e davvero sfido tutti ad ammettere che fosse "normale". Per qualcuno però era tutto sacrosanto, per qualche altro no. Così come la questione dei vaccini, per qualcuno l'obbligo è meglio di un *****, per qualcuno no.
Stiamo a vedere.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti se non fai il vaccino influenzale non puoi viaggiare o entrare in molti luoghi pubblici. E' proprio la stessa cosa. Ne ho sentiti e letti molti di individui, specie sui fogna-social, che fanno questo parallelo assurdo.
> 
> Ma capisco che essendo bombardati 24 ore su 24 da slogan (perché questo sono) che ti consigliano (inizialmente) ed ora ormai minacciano, di vaccinarti, è normale che le menti più fragili cedano e si accodino al pensiero comune. Robe già viste con Goebbels, col Minculpop e con la Pravda.
> (la ragazza che "frequento" avendo studiato biologia parla spesso di questi argomenti, a volte l'ascolto ed a volte
> ...


Ciao!

Quali sono queste cure anti-covid che stanno per uscire? Sarebbe possibile un vaccino contro l'aids? Io ho sentito che sono due cose molto diverse, tranne per il fatto di essere virus. L'AIDS riesce a "trasformarsi" da rna e dna (non sono per niente sicuro di cosa dico!!) e per questo che non si riesce a trovare un vaccino.

Quanto costerebbe eventualmente un tampone salivare? Quindi per non essere "estromesso" devi fartene uno al giorno o ogni due giorni circa, giusto?

Probabilmente ho già sentito molto, la ragazza che "frequento" tende a parlare spesso di queste cose anche perché ci lavora in questo ambiente, ed a forza di sentire alcune cose le recepisco, ma tendo a farmi i cavoli miei e penso ad altro  , purtroppo mi annoiano tremendamente questo genere di argomenti, anche se dovrebbero essere approfonditi perché é della mia salute e quella dei miei cari che si parla  .


----------



## mandraghe (6 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Più che altro, non capisco l'atteggiamento. Uno poi può essere a favore o contro tutto, ma porsi qualche domanda non è forse necessario? In nome della pandemia abbia assistito e stiamo assistendo alla più grande limitazione dei diritti costituzionali da quando, appunto, la costituzione è stata scritta. Tutto benissimo così o qualche dubbio è lecito?



Impossibile: porsi delle domande o avere dubbi significa non essere buoni cittadini.

Si deve quindi obbedire e seguire quello che dicono i "governanti" e veicolano i mass-media.

Come succedeva nella Gemania nazista in cui per essere buoni cittadini si doveva fare quello che dicevano i media di Goebbels e, ad esempio, denunciare gli ebrei. Nell'Unione Sovietica i bravi cittadini erano quelli che seguendo le indicazioni della Pravda denunciavano i contadini che nascondevano il frumento ai funzionari statali.

E pazienza se gli uni finivano nei lager e gli altri nei gulag. Dettagli: l'importante era essere buoni cittadini. Come fanno oggi i baciachiappe di Draghi, Speranza & company. Bisogna accettare tutto e credere a tutto. Senza avere dubbi.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ma infatti quale persona under60 si fa il vaccino per l'influenza ogni anno? I miei nonni quasi 90enni e basta, che io conosca. Non è che siamo tutt fragili a due passi dalla morte, eh.


Esatto..i fatti dimostrano che sono tutte parole vane..
C’è chi si inventerebbe di tutto per difendere sta situazione.
Che poi io sono vaccinato, tutti quelli che conosco sono vaccinati, ma il 90% di queste persone non vuole fare più altre dosi. Tutti no vax e idioti no?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (6 Settembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto..i fatti dimostrano che sono tutte parole vane..
> C’è chi si inventerebbe di tutto per difendere sta situazione.
> Che poi io sono vaccinato, tutti quelli che conosco sono vaccinati, ma il 90% di queste persone non vuole fare più altre dosi. Tutti no vax e idioti no?


Sì, tutta gente da segnalare alle autorità.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ciao!
> 
> Quali sono queste cure anti-covid che stanno per uscire? Sarebbe possibile un vaccino contro l'aids? Io ho sentito che sono due cose molto diverse, tranne per il fatto di essere virus. L'AIDS riesce a "trasformarsi" da rna e dna (non sono per niente sicuro di cosa dico!!) e per questo che non si riesce a trovare un vaccino.
> 
> ...




No no, l'AIDS era un esempio per dire che per anni si era parlato di un vaccino contro l'Aids come l'unico modo per fermare il diffondersi della malattia. Dopo anni sprecati o comunque sterili, inseguendo il vaccino, ci si è resi conto che con un adeguato cocktail di farmaci si poteva bloccare lo sviluppo della malattia. Ovviamente (per la serie non è vero che ci sono elementi squallidi che speculano sulle disgrazie) queste cure inizialmente son state messe a disposizione dei più facoltosi. Era solo un parallelismo con la situazione attuale.

Per quanto riguarda le cure sono tante le terapie che sono agli ultimi stadi della sperimentazione. Inoltre Pfizer, Merck e Roche sembra siano vicine a rilasciare una cura, in pastiglia, anti-covid. Sembra, ad esempio, che la pillola di Pfizer dovrebbe uscire a febbraio o comunque in primavera. 

Comunque ciò che mi preme sottolineare è che, in barba ai nazi-vax, non ci aspetta nessun futuro con punturine annuali. SPIAZE.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti se non fai il vaccino influenzale non puoi viaggiare o entrare in molti luoghi pubblici. E' proprio la stessa cosa. Ne ho sentiti e letti molti di individui, specie sui fogna-social, che fanno questo parallelo assurdo.
> 
> Ma capisco che essendo bombardati 24 ore su 24 da slogan (perché questo sono) che ti consigliano (inizialmente) ed ora ormai minacciano, di vaccinarti, è normale che le menti più fragili cedano e si accodino al pensiero comune. Robe già viste con Goebbels, col Minculpop e con la Pravda.
> 
> ...


Si ma parlare del vaccino anti influenzale è ridicolo 
Si arriva a tutto pur di giustificare la propria tesi..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Comunque ciò che mi preme sottolineare è che, in barba ai nazi-vax, non ci aspetta nessun futuro con punturine annuali. SPIAZE.


Non lo permetteranno


----------



## hakaishin (6 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Sì, tutta gente da segnalare alle autorità.


Ovvio. Non fanno il loro dovereh civikoh!1!1! Vuoi mettere?
Tutti nei gulag


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> No no, l'AIDS era un esempio per dire che per anni si era parlato di un vaccino contro l'Aids come l'unico modo per fermare il diffondersi della malattia. Dopo anni sprecati o comunque sterili, inseguendo il vaccino, ci si è resi conto che con un adeguato cocktail di farmaci si poteva bloccare lo sviluppo della malattia. Ovviamente (per la serie non è vero che ci sono elementi squallidi che speculano sulle disgrazie) queste cure inizialmente son state messe a disposizione dei più facoltosi. Era solo un parallelismo con la situazione attuale.
> 
> *Per quanto riguarda le cure sono tante le terapie che sono agli ultimi stadi della sperimentazione. Inoltre Pfizer, Merck e Roche sembra siano vicine a rilasciare una cura, in pastiglia, anti-covid. Sembra, ad esempio, che la pillola di Pfizer dovrebbe uscire a febbraio o comunque in primavera.*
> 
> Comunque ciò che mi preme sottolineare è che, in barba ai nazi-vax, non ci aspetta nessun futuro con punturine annuali. SPIAZE.


Ok. Speriamo, più armi abbiamo meglio é.

Se si riesce ad avere un'efficacia simile con le pastiglie o con dei medicinali allora dovrebbe essere in discesa. Ti senti male, vai dal dottore, ti dice che hai il covid con un tampone, ti prescrive la medicina e magari passa dopo 2 giorni. La faccio semplice eh, non so quanto di quello che ho detto sia trasportabile nella realtà.


----------



## Raryof (6 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ormai il terrorismo mediatico (24h su 24),ha dato i suoi frutti.
> Ma la cosa che fa più ridere l'ho scritta qualche messaggio fa.
> 
> Come si spiega che l'estate 2020 è stata caratterizzata da un crollo vertiginoso di contagi/morti ?
> ...


Ai virus, si sa, piace il freschino.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non lo permetteranno



Purtroppo per i baciachiappe di Draghi e Speranza a comandare sono le industrie farmaceutiche che stanno investendo parecchie risorse per far uscire quanto prima una cura anti-covid. Quindi i nazi-vax dovranno rassegnarsi al fatto che invece della “punturina miracolosah” per guarire dal covid basterà una pastiglia.

Spiaze.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ok. Speriamo, più armi abbiamo meglio é.
> 
> Se si riesce ad avere un'efficacia simile con le pastiglie o con dei medicinali allora dovrebbe essere in discesa. Ti senti male, vai dal dottore, ti dice che hai il covid con un tampone, ti prescrive la medicina e magari passa dopo 2 giorni. La faccio semplice eh, non so quanto di quello che ho detto sia trasportabile nella realtà.




Che sarebbe la normalità.

Ciò che i nazi-vax, feticisti del grinpas, non vogliono.

Ed è facile capire il perché: il senso civico c’entra poco o comunque è di facciata. Ciò che gli rode è che siccome loro hanno fatto il vaccino, per sentirsi meno fessi o meno schiavi, quali in realtà sono, questo lo devono fare anche gli altri, pena l’esclusione dai pubblici consessi.

E se gli fai notare che imporre un obbligo sanitario statale, di qualunque genere, è una roba degna di Mengele e dei nazisti, essi si trincerano nel dovere civico e nell’essere buoni cittadini. Ma appunto si ritorna al fatto che “essere buoni cittadini” ha spesso avuto un significato negativo e deleterio. I buoni cittadini nazisti erano quelli che denunciavano gli ebrei o gli oppositori politici. I buoni cittadini erano quelli che, nel 1914, seguendo l’input dei mass media, inneggiavano ai politici che volevano scatenare la guerra, erano quelli che, nella Francia dell’ancien regime, pagavano, senza fiatare, tasse elevate per ingrassare l’aristocrazia, ecc. ecc. E potrei continuare per molto.

Dici che costoro più che bravi cittadini ti sembrano servi? Eh appunto....


----------



## Viulento (6 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2021)

I famosi studi "Israeliani" da loro arrivano studi fatti ogni due giorni che dicono tutto il contrario di tutto. Tra l'altro, ormai, non sono nemmeno il paese più vaccinato al mondo visto che l'Europa ha una media ormai del 75% contro la loro del 60

E comunque anche se ci vacciniamo tutti, vedrete che troveranno sempre il pretesto per trovare qualche modo per chiudere. Tipo " Tutti gli africani devono vaccinarsi altrimenti scoppiano altre varianti".

Intanto, qua in Danimarca, tabula rasa tolte tutte le restrizioni ed arrivederci. Rimangono solo le discoteche che devono avere il pass sanitario ma le mascherine e distanziamenton non esiste più.

Vediamo quanto dura.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che sarebbe la normalità.
> 
> Ciò che i nazi-vax, feticisti del grinpas, non vogliono.
> 
> ...


Non riesco più a seguirti. Che ci siano le cure "alternative" é un bene ed é anche giusto che sia cosi. Paragonare la campagna vaccinale ed il green pass al regime nazista o alla marchiatura degli ebrei non é corretto eticamente, comunque tu la veda.

A me non sembrano servi né gli uni né gli altri, non ho le capacità per giudicare le scelte personali di qualcuno in uesto caso. Mi basta che chi fa la sua scelta la faccia nella piena consapevolezza e nella piena tutela della collettività. 

Personalmente il vaccino l'ho fatto, ho letto i pro ed i contro ed ho cercato di farmi la mia idea indipendentemente da quello che sento. L'obbligo vaccinale non mi sta bene, cosi come non mi sta bene la ridicolizzazzione di ogni posizione. 

Il mio vissuto personale mi impone di pensarla cosi, ed avrei tanto voluto che i vaccini fossero stati presenti 1 anno fa...


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto, qua in Danimarca, tabula rasa tolte tutte le restrizioni ed arrivederci. Rimangono solo le discoteche che devono avere il pass sanitario ma le mascherine e distanziamenton non esiste più.
> 
> Vediamo quanto dura.


ma anche qui sono mesi che non ci sono più restrizioni. anche le mascherine non son mica obbligatorie.


----------



## sunburn (6 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ancora questa cosa del "Pfizer approvato"? Paragone qui lo spiega bene il comunicato. È tipo De Luca in Campania che dice mascherine in estate, con i tg che gli danno corda e poi leggi l'ordinanza ed è uguale a quella del governo.


Cerca su google "Q&R for Comirnaty" e sul sito della FDA potrai constatare che le informazioni divulgate da Paragone non corrispondono al vero.
Di me non ti sei fidato visto che già te l'avevo spiegato, spero che almeno della FDA ti fiderai...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Cerca su google "Q&R for Comirnaty" e sul sito della FDA potrai constatare che le informazioni divulgate da Paragone non corrispondono al vero.
> Di me non ti sei fidato visto che già te l'avevo spiegato, spero che almeno della FDA ti fiderai...


Io ho dubitato prima ancora del video di Paragone, che tra l'altro non ha ricevuto smentite ufficiali in quel video.

Leggiti sul sito dell'FDA la pagina intitolata "Emergency Use Authorization for Vaccines Explained" e c'è scritto proprio che l'uso emergenziale serve per i vaccini che non sono stati approvati definitivamente. Il Pfizer è ancora in uso in emergenza, quindi è un gran bel controsenso.


----------



## davidsdave80 (6 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I famosi studi "Israeliani" da loro arrivano studi fatti ogni due giorni che dicono tutto il contrario di tutto. Tra l'altro, ormai, non sono nemmeno il paese più vaccinato al mondo visto che l'Europa ha una media ormai del 75% contro la loro del 60
> 
> E comunque anche se ci vacciniamo tutti, vedrete che troveranno sempre il pretesto per trovare qualche modo per chiudere. Tipo " Tutti gli africani devono vaccinarsi altrimenti scoppiano altre varianti".
> 
> ...


Non voglio andare off-topic ma sono curioso.. come si vive in generale in Danimarca? il mercato del lavoro e le opportunita' ci sono o e un contesto molto "chiuso" ai locali? ... il nord europa con il loro vero " work life balance" mi ha sempre attratto ..


----------



## mandraghe (6 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non riesco più a seguirti. Che ci siano le cure "alternative" é un bene ed é anche giusto che sia cosi. Paragonare la campagna vaccinale ed il green pass al regime nazista o alla marchiatura degli ebrei non é corretto eticamente, comunque tu la veda.
> 
> A me non sembrano servi né gli uni né gli altri, non ho le capacità per giudicare le scelte personali di qualcuno in uesto caso. Mi basta che chi fa la sua scelta la faccia nella piena consapevolezza e nella piena tutela della collettività.
> 
> ...



Perdonami, probabilmente anche per colpa mia, ma hai capito poco di ciò che intendevo.

Ovviamente non intendevo fare il becero parallelo grinpas-stella gialla per gli ebrei. Ma il mio ragionamento verteva sulla percezione e sulla giustificazione che i "bravi cittadini" danno di queste misure e, può piacere o meno, ma il meccanismo ricalca in modo sconvolgente ciò che avveniva nelle dittature della prima metà del '900.

Il punto è che i "bravi cittadini" come appunto in epoca fascista o nazista, non si ponevano domande ed accettavano tutto a scatola chiusa, oggi come allora e in buona parte vittime di una propaganda ossessiva e martellante degna del minculpop. E a me pare che invece dubbi e domande in questa situazione assai confusa siano leciti e giustificati. Su ogni aspetto.

Ho sentito personalmente e letto sui social svariate persone ricorrere all'esempio del vaccino influenzale o al trito e ritrito esempio della patente di guida. E tutti, come pappagalli, ripetevano le stesse assurdità, senza un minimo di spirito critico. A chi glielo faceva notare rispondevano "siete complottisti e no-vax". Cioè al di là degli slogan imparati a memoria non riuscivano ad andare. Allucinante. Sembrano dei Bot.

Credimi, ho letto centinaia di libri sul fascismo e sul nazismo, analizzati da ogni punto di vista: militare, sociale, economico, ecc. ebbene ti assicuro che i meccanismi sociali odierni che comportano l'esclusione di un gruppo di persone dal consesso civile sono assurdamente identici a quelli messi in piedi da Goebbels, dalla Pravda o dal Minculpop. Chi rifiuta anche solo in parte la narrazione dei media di regime diventa no-vax, complottista, violento e quindi da emarginare e per qualcuno, magari più zelante, se possibile anche da sterminare. Se uno non butta il cervello all'ammasso diventa automaticamente un reietto. 

E comunque leggo che anche tu sei contro l'obbligo. Invece ci sono milioni di servi, o meglio di "bravi cittadini", che invece stanno sbavando al pensiero che il vaccino diventi obbligatorio, si percepisce chiaramente che per molti sarebbe un evento che li farebbe orgasmare...i miei bravi democratici 

Se uno ha dubbi sull'efficacia del vaccino diventa automaticamente no-vax, cioè un idiota. Perché i vaccini sono derivati scientifici e quindi infallibili. Eh già la scienza infallibile....tipo quella che fino a pochi decenni fa reputava strumenti barbari come l'elettroshock e la lobotomia delle pratiche assolutamente corrette, o giudicava che l'eternit non era cancerogeno...


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Perdonami, probabilmente anche per colpa mia, ma hai capito poco di ciò che intendevo.
> 
> Ovviamente non intendevo fare il becero parallelo grinpas-stella gialla per gli ebrei. Ma il mio ragionamento verteva sulla percezione e sulla giustificazione che i "bravi cittadini" danno di queste misure e, può piacere o meno, ma il meccanismo ricalca in modo sconvolgente ciò che avveniva nelle dittature della prima metà del '900.
> 
> ...


Ecco qui già riesco a capire molto meglio quello che vuoi dire. In parte condivido anche il tuo discorso. Ridicolizzare uno perché ha dei dubbi o ha paura del vaccino é sbagliatissimo, perché il rischio c'é senza ombra di dubbio, anzi passi subito dalla parte del torto e rafforzi la tesi di come non la pensa come te dandoli dello scemo senza troppi complimenti. 

Cosi come ridicolizzare chi lo ha fatto per avere un'arma in più o per necessità é sbagliato, ed anche qui passi dalla parte del torto. Ognuno deve essere libero di fare la propria scelta, il green pass non riesco a mandarlo giù proprio perché limita la scelta di un individuo. Ovviamente poi uno deve essere in grado di accettare le proprie scelte, perché se sei una persona a rischio e vai ad assemblee o posti frequentati, allora non sei tanto furbo. Fintanto che non si vedeno le cure alternative da te citate meglio fare almeno attenzione.

A me non sta bene quando si innonda la discussione di fake news tremede (da entrambe le parti), robe alla 5G per intenderci. Perché devi convincere qualcuno con notizie o fatti non veri? Ecco li chiunque sia che parli perde la mia comprensione.

Speriamo finisca presto, perché é diventato un argomento troppo divisivo (in Italia anche il gusto dei biscotti si polarizza) ed é anche inquinante come discussione se affrotata in questi termini. Ecco a me piacerebbe avere più dati concreti e più sviluppi sulla malattia e come il vaccino contrasta effetivamente questo virus. Questo sarebbe più costruttivo, ed aiuterebbe a farsi la propria idea in modo sano, perché a forza di trattare uno da stupido o a forza di dare della capra ad un altro il discorso non si svilupperà mai.

Comunque io parlo da persona che di queste cose non sa quasi nulla, ho più o meno la mia idea, ma visto che non ho i mezzi per esporla e finirei per dire solo 4 cavolate, e quindi mi sono limitato ad anaizzare solo il contorno. Dovro' fare più attenzione quando la mia amica biologa parla per tutta la sera di queste cose invece di pensare ad altro, chissà magari questa sera faccio una bella figura con queste 2 nozioni che ho imparato oggi


----------



## sunburn (6 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il Pfizer è ancora in uso in emergenza, quindi è un gran bel controsenso.


No. E' stata data la BLA al vaccino Comirnaty(il nome del vaccino Pfizer definitivo). La EUA per Pfizer-BioNtech(il nome del vaccino Pfizer provvisorio)resta valida per i soggetti tra i 12-15 anni(non sono stati ancora forniti dati per questa fascia), per l'eventuale terza dose(non ci sono ancora dati) e per gli over 16 for "logistical reasons"(= consentire la somministrazione delle dosi distribuite prima dell'approvazione definitiva di agosto 2021, che non può avere efficacia retroattiva su vaccini prodotti precedentemente).
Sul sito della FDA è spiegato tutto, comprese le differenze tra l'autorizzazione di agosto 2021 e quella di dicembre 2020.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io ho dubitato prima ancora del video di Paragone, che tra l'altro non ha ricevuto smentite ufficiali in quel video.
> 
> Leggiti sul sito dell'FDA la pagina intitolata "Emergency Use Authorization for Vaccines Explained" e c'è scritto proprio che l'uso emergenziale serve per i vaccini che non sono stati approvati definitivamente. Il Pfizer è ancora in uso in emergenza, quindi è un gran bel controsenso.


Ma sta cosa dell'FDA ha rotto pure le palle. Come se le autorità americane fossero la bibbia. Ciò che è legale in USA non è automaticamente legale in EU. Per dire, tutta la regolamentazione della roba OGM in USA è diversa da quella europea. Soltanto qualche mese fa tre dirigenti dell'FDA si sono dimessi per l'autorizzazione di un farmaco contro l' Alzheimer per dire.

Si vuole far passare certi enti come se fossero entità comandate da Dei che non possono sbagliare, tutti concordi e che non hanno conflitti di interesse


----------



## mandraghe (6 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ecco qui già riesco a capire molto meglio quello che vuoi dire. In parte condivido anche il tuo discorso. Ridicolizzare uno perché ha dei dubbi o ha paura del vaccino é sbagliatissimo, perché il rischio c'é senza ombra di dubbio, anzi passi subito dalla parte del torto e rafforzi la tesi di come non la pensa come te dandoli dello scemo senza troppi complimenti.
> 
> Cosi come ridicolizzare chi lo ha fatto per avere un'arma in più o per necessità é sbagliato, ed anche qui passi dalla parte del torto. Ognuno deve essere libero di fare la propria scelta, il green pass non riesco a mandarlo giù proprio perché limita la scelta di un individuo. Ovviamente poi uno deve essere in grado di accettare le proprie scelte, perché se sei una persona a rischio e vai ad assemblee o posti frequentati, allora non sei tanto furbo. Fintanto che non si vedeno le cure alternative da te citate meglio fare almeno attenzione.
> 
> ...




E' vero che i complottisiti no-vax sparano tante fesserie. Tuttavia la stragrande maggioranza di queste cretinate son dette da persone che, per fortuna, hanno poco potere e un'influenza quasi nulla sugli eventi.

Altra cosa è quando il Presidente del Consiglio va in conferenza stampa e blatera che "chi non si vaccina muore". E incredibilmente in pochi hanno avuto da ridire, anzi l'hanno pure applaudito. Il PdC che propaga fake-news per terrorizzare la gente e farle accettare qualunque scempiaggine...e in pochi protestano. Allucinante.

Comunque vedo che anche tu hai espresso dubbi sul grinpass e sull'obbligo vaccinale: ergo, spada in mano, ti nomino Sir BuciadighNo-Vax. Spiaze, ma le regole non le faccio io.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> No. *E' stata data la BLA al vaccino Comirnaty(il nome del vaccino Pfizer definitivo). La EUA per Pfizer-BioNtech(il nome del vaccino Pfizer provvisorio)resta valida per i soggetti tra i 12-15 anni(non sono stati ancora forniti dati per questa fascia)*, per l'eventuale terza dose(non ci sono ancora dati) e per gli over 16 for "logistical reasons"(= consentire la somministrazione delle dosi distribuite prima dell'approvazione definitiva di agosto 2021, che non può avere efficacia retroattiva su vaccini prodotti precedentemente).
> Sul sito della FDA è spiegato tutto, comprese le differenze tra l'autorizzazione di agosto 2021 e quella di dicembre 2020.


In pratica stai involontariamente dando ragione al dott.Malone, inventore dei vaccini a mRNA, che ha detto che il vaccino definitivo non è ancora stato messo in commercio e quindi potrebbe essere stato approvata la versione definitiva che ancora non è sul mercato, mentre intanto usano ancora la versione sperimentale.


----------



## sunburn (6 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In pratica stai involontariamente dando ragione al dott.Malone, inventore dei vaccini a mRNA, che ha detto che il vaccino definitivo non è ancora stato messo in commercio e quindi potrebbe essere stato approvata la versione definitiva che ancora non è sul mercato, mentre intanto usano ancora la versione sperimentale.


Secondo quanto sostenuto dalla FDA, “Comirnaty has the same formulation as the FDA-authorized Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine and can be used interchangeably”.

Comunque sia, io non devo dare torto o ragione a nessuno. Non ho un’opinione a prescindere, ma solo opinioni basate sugli studi scientifici disponibili e da me conosciuti al momento in cui le esprimo.
Se domani Malone, Paragone o il Gabibbo pubblicassero uno studio condotto con metodo scientifico e sottoposto a peer review nel quale anche solo si adombrasse un vaghissimo dubbio su un’eventuale pericolosità o inefficacia di uno qualunque dei vaccini, sarei il primo a chiedere l’interruzione della campagna vaccinale in attesa di nuovi approfondimenti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In pratica stai involontariamente dando ragione al dott.Malone, inventore dei vaccini a mRNA, che ha detto che il vaccino definitivo non è ancora stato messo in commercio e quindi potrebbe essere stato approvata la versione definitiva che ancora non è sul mercato, mentre intanto usano ancora la versione sperimentale.


Ma tu fai finta di non capire o non hai capito veramente? Il vaccino della Pfizer-Biontech SI CHIAMA COMIRNATY, questo da SEMPRE. Basta leggere il certificato di vaccinazione di una qualunque persona.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto sostenuto dalla FDA, “Comirnaty has the same formulation as the FDA-authorized Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine and can be used interchangeably”.
> 
> Comunque sia, io non devo dare torto o ragione a nessuno. Non ho un’opinione a prescindere, ma solo opinioni basate sugli studi scientifici disponibili e da me conosciuti al momento in cui le esprimo.
> Se domani Malone, Paragone o il Gabibbo pubblicassero uno studio condotto con metodo scientifico e sottoposto a peer review nel quale anche solo si adombrasse un vaghissimo dubbio su un’eventuale pericolosità o inefficacia di uno qualunque dei vaccini, sarei il primo a chiedere l’interruzione della campagna vaccinale in attesa di nuovi approfondimenti.


È lo stesso vaccino da sempre, ripeto basta leggere un qualsiasi certificato di vaccinazione, c'è scritto nero su bianco "Comirnaty".


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Israele continua a fare da avanguardia in quel che accadrà altrove, infatti mentre qui in Italia ancora non si è del tutto convinti di una terza dose da quelle parti *oltre 2 milioni di cittadini hanno ricevuto già una terza puntura e si prevede a cavallo del 2021 e inizio 2022 di arrivare alla quarta.
> 
> La differenza è che questa terza dose è esattamente uguale alle prime due, mentre dalla quarta ci dovrà essere una modifica sulle varianti esistenti o future.
> 
> ...


Ecco, da convinto sostenitore dell'efficacia dei vaccini almeno nel limitare fortemente la malattia, queste sono le uscite da invasati degli pseudo-scienziati che non so se fanno più ridere, piangere o pensare male, molto male. Di fronte a numeri che sono inequivocabili costui viene a parlare di terza e addirittura quarta dose e senza nessuna base scientifica sentenzia che per sempre ci si farà siringare addirittura ogni 5 mesi. Con sperimentazioni sulle cure in pastiglie, che, come è stato già fatto notare, sono parecchio avanti. "Questa sarà la nostra vita d'ora in poi". Questa frase tradisce in pieno la mala fede, non lo dice perché lo deduce da qualcosa ma perché lo spera, come tutti quei personaggi che da questa storia hanno acquisito notorietà e potere e vogliono mantenerle. 

I grandi scienziati che hanno cambiato quaranta volte idea sulla pericolosità del virus, sul modo di trasmetterlo, sulle mascherine, sui vaccini (astrazeneca su tutti), sulle origini stesse del virus. Ne sono usciti da questa storia umiliati, disintegrati ed è innegabile anche per il più prono e lecchino nei loro confronti. Qualcuno, dopo aver venerato e comprato pure il libro di Burioni si è detto deluso da Burioni per il suo atteggiarsi a star...ma deluso de che? Ma non si vedeva sin dall'inizio che personaggio era costui? Cito lui per tutti, perché gli altri non sono da meno...virologi, epidemiologi, infettivologi e sicuramente dimentico qualche altro -ologo, spesso in contrasto anche fra loro. 

E diffidate anche di chi dice "beh ormai lasciamo perdere da dove si è originato, ormai il virus c'è e bisogna pensare a questo e basta". Eh no troppo comodo...perché se notate chi dice così è sempre chi aveva creduto ciecamente (come sempre) alle versioni ufficiali sull'origine del virus e sbeffeggiato chi osava metterle in dubbio. Adesso che queste versioni ufficiali ormai sono ridotte al rango di favole per bambini dice "eh vabbé ma a che serve indagare da dove è venuto"...eh certo, perché te non vuoi fare l'ennesima figura da ********* e continuare ad atteggiarti a solone dei miei stivali. Ma oltre a combattere il virus con vaccini e cure, è fondamentale capire come si è originato perché non si ripeta...anche perché mi pare che questo non è il primo virus pericoloso che l'amica Cina ci regala negli ultimi vent'anni...o forse vogliamo stare punto e a capo fra 5-6 anni?


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ecco, da convinto sostenitore dell'efficacia dei vaccini almeno nel limitare fortemente la malattia, queste sono le uscite da invasati degli pseudo-scienziati che non so se fanno più ridere, piangere o pensare male, molto male. Di fronte a numeri che sono inequivocabili *costui viene a parlare di terza* e addirittura quarta dose e senza nessuna base scientifica sentenzia che per sempre ci si farà siringare addirittura ogni 5 mesi. Con sperimentazioni sulle cure in pastiglie, che, come è stato già fatto notare, sono parecchio avanti. "Questa sarà la nostra vita d'ora in poi". Questa frase tradisce in pieno la mala fede, non lo dice perché lo deduce da qualcosa ma perché lo spera, come tutti quei personaggi che da questa storia hanno acquisito notorietà e potere e vogliono mantenerle.
> 
> I grandi scienziati che hanno cambiato quaranta volte idea sulla pericolosità del virus, sul modo di trasmetterlo, sulle mascherine, sui vaccini (astrazeneca su tutti), sulle origini stesse del virus. Ne sono usciti da questa storia umiliati, disintegrati ed è innegabile anche per il più prono e lecchino nei loro confronti. Qualcuno, dopo aver venerato e comprato pure il libro di Burioni si è detto deluso da Burioni per il suo atteggiarsi a star...ma deluso de che? Ma non si vedeva sin dall'inizio che personaggio era costui? Cito lui per tutti, perché gli altri non sono da meno...virologi, epidemiologi, infettivologi e sicuramente dimentico qualche altro -ologo, spesso in contrasto anche fra loro.
> 
> E diffidate anche di chi dice "beh ormai lasciamo perdere da dove si è originato, ormai il virus c'è e bisogna pensare a questo e basta". Eh no troppo comodo...perché se notate chi dice così è sempre chi aveva creduto ciecamente (come sempre) alle versioni ufficiali sull'origine del virus e sbeffeggiato chi osava metterle in dubbio. Adesso che queste versioni ufficiali ormai sono ridotte al rango di favole per bambini dice "eh vabbé ma a che serve indagare da dove è venuto"...eh certo, perché te non vuoi fare l'ennesima figura da ********* e continuare ad atteggiarti a solone dei miei stivali. Ma oltre a combattere il virus con vaccini e cure, è fondamentale capire come si è originato perché non si ripeta...anche perché mi pare che questo non è il primo virus pericoloso che l'amica Cina ci regala negli ultimi vent'anni...o forse vogliamo stare punto e a capo fra 5-6 anni?


la terza è già somministrata in Israele dal 1 agosto e prosegue per età, la novità è la quarta e così presto con la "modifica" varianti.
mi ricorda quando compravo la playstation con la modifica per i giochi taroccati.

comunque anche loro sostengono di avere dati di calo importante di ricoveri di chi ha avuto terza dose, mentre quelli con solo due dosi continuano a stare negli ospedali

in risposta a chi è prudente o scettico loro ti spiattellano questi dati ex post


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Settembre 2021)

Pazzesco comunque la cassa di risonanza di internet.
A leggere una qualsiasi discussione sembra che i novax siano una maggioranza schiacciante, poi vai a vedere e si veleggia tranquilli verso l'80-85% di vaccinati e peraltro tra i giovani (20-29 anni) la vaccinazione procede con velocità e pervasività mai vista in altre fasce.

Detto ciò, a me frega nulla di difendere vaccini in quanto tali.
Non mi diverto a fare i vaccini, li faccio perchè ne riconosco i pregi (indubbi) e capisco che superano i difetti (praticamente irrilevanti).
Il covid è qui, ci resterà, il vaccino è L'UNICO modo per uscirne.
Non ce ne sono altri, non ci sono complottismi, cure domiciliari precoci (fidatevi, in famiglia le hanno fatte dal day one... servite a nulla, ospedale CPAP e via), non c'è santo che tenga.
O il vaccino o rimaniamo in lockdown/emergenza a vita.

Visto che a me questa prospettiva non piace (mentre deduco che ai fieri oppositori del vaccino non dispiaccia! tertium non datur  ), ben venga il vaccino.
Fortunatamente l'opinione pubblica è compattamente a favore (80-90%) e gli "anti" sono minoranza ristretta, seppur assai rumorosa.
Tra poco il problema peraltro non si porrà più, visto che diventerà di fatto obbligatorio.
Dai che ne usciamo!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pazzesco comunque la cassa di risonanza di internet.
> A leggere una qualsiasi discussione sembra che i novax siano una maggioranza schiacciante, poi vai a vedere e si veleggia tranquilli verso l'80-85% di vaccinati e peraltro tra i giovani (20-29 anni) la vaccinazione procede con velocità e pervasività mai vista in altre fasce.
> 
> Detto ciò, a me frega nulla di difendere vaccini in quanto tali.
> ...


Essere vaccinati non vuol dire essere d'accordo, pure qua c'è della gente vaccinata che non è d'accordo, anche perché a tanti è stato imposto pena perdita o sospensione del lavoro e tanti mica possono andare in causa per anni per ricevere poi cosa? Il contentino di un rimborso misero?
Per non parlare della pressione sociale che riceve chi non vuole farlo e quindi poi lo fa.

Ma poi anche fosse d'accordo pure il 100% della popolazione cambia qualcosa? Sarebbe la verità indiscutibile? Una cosa solo perché sostenuta dal 100% non vuol dire che sia vera e giusta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pazzesco comunque la cassa di risonanza di internet.
> A leggere una qualsiasi discussione sembra che i novax siano una maggioranza schiacciante, poi vai a vedere e si veleggia tranquilli verso l'80-85% di vaccinati e peraltro tra i giovani (20-29 anni) la vaccinazione procede con velocità e pervasività mai vista in altre fasce.
> 
> Detto ciò, a me frega nulla di difendere vaccini in quanto tali.
> ...


Anche una buona fetta delle persone vaccinate è "contro"
Contro l'obbligo,contro il green pass,contro la campagna d'odio che tu stesso fomenti.

Non sono solo invasati come te 
E quando scrivi la parte in grassetto,si vede proprio che ti viene l'orgasmo al solo pensiero.
E questo mi dispiace,perchè per te ( e quelli che sperano venga reso obbligatorio) sarà ...una notte in bianco


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2021)

pazzesca invece la conseguenza di non studiare più geografia a scuola, pochi si ricordano dei paesi che fanno parte dell'Europa fisica (non parlo della fregnaccia politica UE) e di conseguenze sentiamo nominare sempre gli stessi.
perchè se si conoscessero si andrebbero a cercare (per carità su internet, non sia mai indicarli sulla mappa nell'era google) Romania, Bulgaria, Slovacchia, Slovenia, Ucraina, Bielorussia, Albania, Serbia, Croazia, Bosnia Erzegovina, Russia, Montenegro, Macedonia del Nord, Lettonia
magari fino alla Svizzera qualche curioso si spinge.
e si scoprirebbero percentuali di vaccinati mesi e mesi distanti dall'Italia, eppure non hanno i buffoni nostrani h24 e non vivono in lockdown perenne dall'uscita dei vaccini a dicembre fino a stasera
non oso immaginare un'Italia con questi dati in balìa dei pagliacci che ospitiamo quotidianamente sui mass media.

sarebbe una bella discussione da intavolare, non si può neanche parlare di ex blocco socialcomunista visto che ormai la longa manus NATO arriva ovunque


----------



## numero 3 (7 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ma sì, siamo d'accordo. Non bisogna estremizzare il dialogo, alla fine il clima da tutti contro tutti o peggio, di scontro tra due fazioni, non giova a nessuno e comincio a sospettare sia una precisa volontà politica dall'alto quella di accendere lo scontro.
> Ti seguo nel tuo discorso, semplicemente accetto che per qualcuno problema > soluzione come accetto che per qualcuno problema < soluzione. Stiamo vivendo in un periodo storico assurdo in cui stiamo assistendo a uno stravolgimento delle nostre vite, ci sta che qualcuno accetti il tutto serenamente e qualcuno no. Fino a qualche mese fa dovevamo dichiarare perché eravamo fuori casa, dove stavamo andando etc. e davvero sfido tutti ad ammettere che fosse "normale". Per qualcuno però era tutto sacrosanto, per qualche altro no. Così come la questione dei vaccini, per qualcuno l'obbligo è meglio di un *****, per qualcuno no.
> Stiamo a vedere.


Divide et impera


----------



## numero 3 (7 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pazzesco comunque la cassa di risonanza di internet.
> A leggere una qualsiasi discussione sembra che i novax siano una maggioranza schiacciante, poi vai a vedere e si veleggia tranquilli verso l'80-85% di vaccinati e peraltro tra i giovani (20-29 anni) la vaccinazione procede con velocità e pervasività mai vista in altre fasce.
> 
> Detto ciò, a me frega nulla di difendere vaccini in quanto tali.
> ...


Se siamo all'80% di vaccinati non dovrai più preoccuparti di noi reietti...
Vivi la tua vita felice e fai vivere bene la nostra, tanto noi moriremo tutti


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Settembre 2021)

..


----------

